# Furacão Irma



## Orion (4 Set 2017 às 20:01)

Como o furacão Irma afetará as Caraíbas durante vários dias, tomei a liberdade de abrir este tópico exclusivamente para o seguimento.

Relembro alguns portais úteis  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...acoes-atlantico-2017.9223/page-43#post-622009

E face ao trajeto da tempestade acrescento mais um  http://www.weather.gov.dm/

Acompanhamento por satélite  http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/11L/11L_floater.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 20:44)

Não fazia ideia que este tópico existia. Continuo a postar no seguimento geral ou neste tópico? Pergunto aos moderadores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 20:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 21:15)

As of 18:00 UTC Sep 04, 2017:

Location: 16.7°N 53.9°W
Maximum Winds: 115 kt Gusts: 140 kt
Minimum Central Pressure: 944 mb
Environmental Pressure: 1011 mb
Radius of Circulation: 250 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 15 NM
Eye Diameter: N/A

Irma é um furacão Categoria 4...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 21:27)




----------



## Agreste (4 Set 2017 às 21:33)

modelos surreiais...

acho que não pode ser pior... ciclone a lamber todas as ilhas e entrada em grande estilo pela flórida com vários dias de tempestade.

possível efeito fujiwara sobre o futuro josé que será a segunda demão na costa leste dos estados unidos.

Com as condições que tem pela frente este ciclone vai acelerar em intensidade dos ventos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 21:36)




----------



## Orion (4 Set 2017 às 21:42)

Agreste disse:


> possível efeito fujiwara sobre o futuro josé que será a segunda demão na costa leste dos estados unidos.








Ou então vem fazer uma visita


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 21:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Florida oficialmente a 5 dias do encontro com o Furacão Irma.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 22:08)

*FLORIDA GOV DECLARES STATE OF EMERGENCY TO PREPARE FOR IRMA*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 22:11)




----------



## Orion (4 Set 2017 às 22:22)

Pré-visualização do atropelo inicial:
















Ilhas a ser atropeladas:






População:

Anguilla  +-15000 pessoas; Barbuda  +-1700; Ilhas do Norte  +-85000 pessoas (St. Martin + St. Barthélemy)

---


Claro que não podia terminar esta intervenção sem uma piada potencialmente mórbida mas sempre relevante. Um dos aeroportos mais famosos do mundo está em St. Martin. Portanto não fiquem nada, mas mesmo nada, admirados se houver corajosos, ou loucos, a enfrentarem o vento


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 23:17)




----------



## pimigas (5 Set 2017 às 06:56)

Em ST. Barths vivem centenas de portugueses.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Set 2017 às 08:42)

pimigas disse:


> Em ST. Barths vivem centenas de portugueses.


Milhares...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 08:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 09:15)




----------



## rokleon (5 Set 2017 às 09:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 10:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 11:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 11:12)

live cam


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Set 2017 às 11:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> live cam


a que horas está prevista a chegada do irma?


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 11:18)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> a que horas está prevista a chegada do irma?


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 11:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> live cam


Eu penso que as bandas mais externas do Irma já são visíveis nesta live cam...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 11:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 11:51)




----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Set 2017 às 11:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



"Em cheio no porta-aviões"... Um furação categoria 4 a 5 em cheio na cidade de Miami irá provocar mais estragos do que o Harvey, para além de toda a destruição que irá deixar nas Caraíbas...

Off-Topic: só falta o Trump acusar a China de ter um satélite que guia os furações, tal como diz que foi a China que inventou a questão das alterações climáticas..


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 12:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 12:09)

Dias Miguel disse:


> "Em cheio no porta-aviões"... Um furação categoria 4 a 5 em cheio na cidade de Miami irá provocar mais estragos do que o Harvey, para além de toda a destruição que irá deixar nas Caraíbas...
> 
> Off-Topic: só falta o Trump acusar a China de ter um satélite que guia os furações, tal como diz que a China é quem inventou a questão das alterações climáticas..


E eu vi algures que o landfall pode ser em Mar a Lago onde fica o resort e golf do Trump!


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 12:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 12:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 12:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 12:46)

Product: NOAA Vortex Message (URNT12 KWBC)
Transmitted: 5th day of the month at 11:29Z
Agency: National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) 
Aircraft: Lockheed WP-3D Orion (Reg. Num. N42RF) 
Storm Number & Year: 11 in 2017
Storm Name: Irma (flight in the North Atlantic basin)
Mission Number: 7
Observation Number: 10
A. Time of Center Fix: 5th day of the month at 11:10:54Z
B. Center Fix Coordinates: 16°42'N 57°41'W (16.7N 57.6833W)
B. Center Fix Location: 264 statute miles (425 km) to the ENE (69°) from Roseau, Dominica.
C. Minimum Height at Standard Level: Not Available
D. Estimated (by SFMR or visually) Maximum Surface Wind Inbound: 110kts (~ 126.6mph)
E. Location of the Estimated Maximum Surface Wind Inbound: 12 nautical miles (14 statute miles) to the S (188°) of center fix
F. Maximum Flight Level Wind Inbound: From 297° at 120kts (From the WNW at ~ 138.1mph)
G. Location of Maximum Flight Level Wind Inbound: 17 nautical miles (20 statute miles) to the S (189°) of center fix
H. Minimum Sea Level Pressure: 930mb (27.47 inHg)
I. Maximum Flight Level Temp & Pressure Altitude Outside Eye: 14°C (57°F) at a pressure alt. of 2,453m (8,048ft)
J. Maximum Flight Level Temp & Pressure Altitude Inside Eye: 21°C (70°F) at a pressure alt. of 2,412m (7,913ft)
K. Dewpoint Temp (collected at same location as temp inside eye): 16°C (61°F)
K. Sea Surface Temp (collected at same location as temp inside eye): Not Available
L. Eye Character: Closed 
M. Eye Shape & Diameter: Circular with a diameter of 23 nautical miles (26 statute miles)
N. Fix Determined By: Penetration, Radar, Wind, Pressure and Temperature
N. Fix Level: Other - Not surface, 1500ft, 925mb, 850mb, 700mb, 500mb, 400mb, 300mb or 200mb
O. Navigational Fix Accuracy: 0.1 nautical miles
O. Meteorological Accuracy: 1 nautical mile

Remarks Section:
Maximum Flight Level Outbound and Flight Level Wind: 171kts (~ 196.8mph) which was observed 19 nautical miles (22 statute miles) to the NNE (24°) from the flight level center at 11:16:47Z
Maximum Flight Level Temp: 21°C (70°F) which was observed 6 nautical miles to the NNE (12°) from the flight level center
Dropsonde Surface Wind at Center: From 265° at 10kts (From the W at 12mph)


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 12:49)

000
WTNT61 KNHC 051147
TCUAT1

Hurricane Irma Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL112017
745 AM AST Tue Sep 05 2017

...HURRICANE IRMA BECOMES A CATEGORY 5 ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON
HURRICANE WIND SCALE...

NOAA and Air Force hurricane hunter aircraft data indicate Hurricane
Irma has intensified into an extremely dangerous Category 5
hurricane on the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Wind Scale with maximum
winds of 175 mph (280 km/h) with higher gusts. A special advisory
will be issued at 800 AM AST (1200 UTC) in lieu of the scheduled
intermediate advisory for Irma.

SUMMARY OF 745 AM AST...1145 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...16.7N 57.7W
ABOUT 270 MI...440 KM E OF ANTIGUA
ABOUT 280 MI...445 KM ESE OF BARBUDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...175 MPH...280 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 270 DEGREES AT 14 MPH...22 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...929 MB...27.44 INCHES

$$
Forecaster Brown/Landsea


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 12:51)




----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2017 às 13:19)




----------



## Orion (5 Set 2017 às 13:27)

186 mph = 300 km/h







Coitados dos castanhos e mestiços do Caribe. A maior parte do pânico _online _está relacionado com a Flórida. Vão cair rapidamente no esquecimento.


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2017 às 13:44)

O Irma tem uma intensidade semelhante ao Katrina com ventos de 175 milhas por hora = 281 km/h. 

Em 2015 a Patrícia, no Pacífico Oriental, teve ventos sustentados (1 minuto) de 215 milhas por hora = 346 km/h. Um hipotético cat. 6.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 14:00)

radar de Martinica: http://www.meteofrance.gp/previsions-meteo-antilles-guyane/animation/radar/antilles


----------



## VimDePantufas (5 Set 2017 às 14:06)




----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Set 2017 às 14:43)

Orion disse:


> 186 mph = 300 km/h
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ilhas como a Anguilla e todo o arquipélago das Ilhas Virgens Britânicas irão sofrer com a Irma em cheio... Tendo em conta a orografia dessas ilhas, a maré ciclónica irá entrar terra a dentro sem muitos locais para encontrar abrigo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 14:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 15:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 15:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 15:48)

*180 MPH from NHC*



SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...16.8N 58.4W
ABOUT 225 MI...365 KM E OF ANTIGUA
ABOUT 230 MI...370 KM ESE OF BARBUDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...180 MPH...285 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 270 DEGREES AT 14 MPH...22 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...931 MB...27.50 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 15:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 16:01)




----------



## Orion (5 Set 2017 às 16:08)

O Irma é oficialmente uma anomalia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 16:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 16:10)




----------



## criz0r (5 Set 2017 às 16:21)

> Não deixa de ser impressionante a sua trajectória provisória, a passar mesmo em cheio por todas aquelas ilhas.
> 
> criz0r disse: ↑
> se o trajecto for aquele que está espelhado no mapa e com as águas daquela região do Planeta nos 30ºC+ não tardará muito a tornar-se um Major Hurricane.
> ...



E cá temos então o 1º Major a atingir o topo da Escala, a ver vamos se não vai ser necessário uma actualização como fizeram com a de Fujita. Impressionante o campo de ventos deste Furacão Irma, aquelas ilhas vão sofrer bastante qualquer que seja a categoria.


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2017 às 16:52)

O MIF será certamente um bom local para se ter as últimas do ciclone  https://twitter.com/Place_Beauvau


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Set 2017 às 16:53)

Orion disse:


> O Irma é oficialmente uma anomalia.



@Orion uma anomalia semelhante ás precipitações do Harvey??? Creio que essas anomalias irão ser cada vez mais comuns.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 16:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 16:57)

BULLETIN
Hurricane Irma Advisory Number 26
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL112017
1100 AM AST Tue Sep 05 2017

...POTENTIALLY CATASTROPHIC CATEGORY 5 HURRICANE IRMA HEADING
TOWARD THE LEEWARD ISLANDS...
...PREPARATIONS SHOULD BE RUSHED TO COMPLETION IN THE HURRICANE
WARNING AREA...

SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...16.8N 58.4W
ABOUT 225 MI...365 KM E OF ANTIGUA
ABOUT 230 MI...370 KM ESE OF BARBUDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...180 MPH...285 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 270 DEGREES AT 14 MPH...22 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...931 MB...27.50 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 17:03)




----------



## Orion (5 Set 2017 às 17:10)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Orion uma anomalia semelhante ás precipitações do Harvey??? Creio que essas anomalias irão ser cada vez mais comuns.



Se conseguires provar que o CO2 esteve diretamente envolvido na paragem do Harvey sobre o Texas aí dou-te toda a razão. Os acumulados apocalíticos advieram disso e não propriamente da intensidade do ciclone.

Como ninguém conseguirá provar de forma inequívoca quanto muito pode-se atribuir ao AG o aumento da água precipitável e/ou o aumento da temperatura do mar. Mas em termos de contributo a percentagem não deverá ser tão elevada como a maioria das pessoas queria que ela fosse.

A bolsa de mar quente que alimentou a Patrícia em 2015 já não existe. O que é que isso quer dizer?

Os EUA não tinham um _landfall_ há 9 anos e esta temporada foi na sua maioria sossegada. Onde se meteu o AG? 

O relativo sossego dos últimos anos fez mal às pessoas. Na época de furacões há furacões e alguns deles serão severos. Mas 99% deles não trará a mesma chuva do Harvey.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 17:11)

Ultima run GFS acabada de sair:


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (5 Set 2017 às 17:22)

893hpa de pressão atmosférica mínima? Não é catastrófico? 
Alguém tem noção de quantos metros subiria o nível do mar com essa pressão?


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2017 às 17:23)

Sensivelmente o mesmo tamanho da PI 


O Irma está navegando numa pequena anomalia positiva:






Fica mais elevada se o período for reduzido:






Se a temperatura do mar predominar há uma anomalia até aos Açores.


----------



## dahon (5 Set 2017 às 17:24)

O que eu sei é que há 3000 portugueses no caminho deste furacão. Só espero que o consulado em Paris já esteja atento à situação.


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2017 às 17:26)

*Furacão de categoria máxima ameaça milhares de portugueses nas Caraíbas*

Um furacão de categoria máxima, grau 5 na escala de Saffir-Simpson, dirige-se para as Caraíbas. Só na ilha de St Barts vivem cerca de três mil portugueses.

Administração Oceânica e Atmosférica Nacional dos EUA (NOAA na sigla original) estima que o furacão chegue às Caraíbas na categoria máxima, grau 5, com ventos a cerca de 290 quilómetros hora acompanhado de chuvas torrenciais.

As ilhas de Saint Martin e Saint Barthélemy são aquelas onde vivem mais portugueses. Nesta última, ilha paradisíaca que é refúgio de estrelas como as irmãs Kardashian ou o multimilionário russo Roman Abramovich, vivem e trabalham cerca de três mil português, na maioria oriundos do Norte de Portugal.

http://www.jn.pt/mundo/interior/fur...s-8749666.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 17:27)




----------



## criz0r (5 Set 2017 às 17:29)

Webcam em directo de Meads Bay, Anguilla para acompanhar a chegada do Furacão Irma:

https://www.earthcam.com/events/extremeweather/


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2017 às 17:33)

Hispaniola, Cuba e Porto Rico têm algo como 34 milhões de pessoas. A Flórida tem algo como 20 milhões.

A fixação com a Flórida já cansa. Isso já é quase a _Síndrome de Harvey*_. O Caribe é globalmente muito mais vulnerável. 

Agora é novidade a Flórida ser atingida por um furacão potencialmente de categoria 5? 

*A chuva prevista em nada se assemelha com o Harvey:


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 17:46)




----------



## criz0r (5 Set 2017 às 17:49)

Orion disse:


> A fixação com a Flórida já cansa. Isso já é quase a _Síndrome de Harvey*_. O Caribe é globalmente muito mais vulnerável.



Basta que viajemos, a um passado muito recente de 2016, o Matthew que devastou o Haiti não teve nem um 1% do impacto mediático quando comparado com o landfall na Costa Leste dos EUA. É um atentado dizer que um Furacão de Categoria 4 ou 5 será "Peanners" para a Flórida, mas não duvido que se vier a atingir solo Norte Americano os profetas da desgraça da CNN ou da Fox News estarão devidamente preparados para "bombardear" meio mundo com as notícias do "Pior Furacão da História".


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 17:53)

criz0r disse:


> Basta que viajemos, a um passado muito recente de 2016, o Matthew que devastou o Haiti não teve nem um 1% do impacto mediático quando comparado com o landfall na Costa Leste dos EUA. É um atentado dizer que um Furacão de Categoria 4 ou 5 será "Peanners" para a Flórida, mas não duvido que se vier a atingir solo Norte Americano os profetas da desgraça da CNN ou da Fox News estarão devidamente preparados para "bombardear" meio mundo com as notícias do "Pior Furacão da História".


É sempre terrível. A morte e a destruição vão estar presentes... As autoridades de Antigua acabaram de dar esta mensagem:

*Antigua just sent message "May God bless our souls"*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 17:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 17:56)




----------



## Orion (5 Set 2017 às 18:05)

O último furacão cat. 5 que atingiu Miami foi, salvo erro, o Andrew em 1992. Falem-me em AG quando um cat. 2 atingir os Açores 
















Este tipo de tabelas está muito enviesado. Até parece que há 100 anos atrás haviam os meios que há agora.






Não ter havido _landfalls_ de um furacão _major_ nos EUA durante 9 anos é também em si uma anomalia brutal. É muito difícil associar atividade tropical ao AG.

Fim do _off-topic_.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 18:38)




----------



## Orion (5 Set 2017 às 18:44)

Com alguma sorte ainda vai dar para ver o mar através do olho. Daqui a uns 2 ou 3 o Irma estará numa posição mais favorável relativamente ao GOES16.






Consome muito mas vale a pena  http://rammb-slider.cira.colostate.edu/?sat=goes-16&sec=full_disk&x=10848&y=10848&z=0&im=12&ts=1&st=0&et=0&speed=130&motion=loop&map=1&lat=0&p[0]=16&opacity[0]=1&hidden[0]=0&pause=0&slider=-1&hide_controls=0&mouse_draw=0&s=rammb-slider


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 18:45)

ZCZC MIATCPAT1 ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

BULLETIN
Hurricane Irma Intermediate Advisory Number 26A
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL112017
200 PM AST Tue Sep 05 2017

...POTENTIALLY CATASTROPHIC CATEGORY 5 HURRICANE IRMA HEADING
TOWARD THE LEEWARD ISLANDS...
...PREPARATIONS SHOULD BE NEARING COMPLETION IN THE EASTERNMOST
LEEWARD ISLANDS...

SUMMARY OF 200 PM AST...1800 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...16.9N 59.1W
ABOUT 180 MI...290 KM E OF ANTIGUA
ABOUT 185 MI...295 KM ESE OF BARBUDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...185 MPH...295 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 275 DEGREES AT 14 MPH...22 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...926 MB...27.34 INCHES


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2017 às 19:17)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/furacao-irma.9473/page-3#post-622169

Complementando...

Em 2016 o Pacífico Sul teve o ciclone tropical mais intenso de sempre, o Winston (com ventos a rondar os 280 km/h). A temporada seguinte ('16-'17) foi uma das calmas de sempre. Onde se meteu o AG?

Isto vem a propósito desta publicação:


Isto tornaria o Irma o ciclone mais forte de sempre no Atlântico mas não por muito. Teria, assumindo os 170 nós (195 m/h), 'apenas' mais 5 milhas por hora (8 km/h) que o Allen (190 m/h) que ocorreu em *1980*(!).

1 evento anómalo em 30 anos será eventualmente esquecido e por si só não influencia significativamente estatísticas. São necessários outros eventos semelhantes ao Irma para se estabelecer uma relação de causalidade. Mas isto requer muito tempo. É improvável que o Atlântico se torne anualmente num caldeirão de tormentas. Para isso já há o Pacífico Oeste.

Também duvido que hajam muitos registos rigorosos de ciclones no Caribe. Tudo isto dificulta uma análise integral.

Não estou a negar a existência do AG. Mas a sua influência na atividade tropical não é linear.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 19:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 19:50)




----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2017 às 19:50)

Na web cam em directo, já se nota bem o aumento da velocidade dos ventos:

St-Barth - Port de Gustavia:


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2017 às 19:57)

Mais uma câmera em directo  esta da Flórida ( Key West )

Live Cams In Florida Hurricane Irma Watch!


----------



## weatherbox (5 Set 2017 às 20:03)

Orion, os ventos medidos estão um pouco fora da norma para a  pressão medida e mesmo se se comparar aos ventos medidos no nível de voo.

Sem SFMR teriamos estimativas de vento inferior.
Esse é outro problema com comparações históricas é que estes ventos estão agora a ser medidos com SFMR, tecnologia recente, se recuarmos por exemplo ao furacão Wilma de 2005 esse furacão de dia 18 para 19 de Outubro teve uma intesificação explosiva em que a pressão baixou de 982mb para *882mb* em apenas 30 horas.
Ora sem SFMR as estimativas na altura apontaram para ventos de 150k, provavelmente com a tecnologia de hoje seriam medidos ventos mais altos.

Ainda outra coisa, o avião pode apanhar uma fase mais intensa como a pode falhar, não se sabendo o que acontece nos intervalos.

Outra coisa que pode estar a suceder é que este furacão tem mesovortices, tal como tinha o Harvey, a sonda pode ter apanhado o vento mais intenso desses mesovortices e noutro voo não ter apanhado, ou não existirem mesmo


----------



## Agreste (5 Set 2017 às 20:10)

não tem que ver com aquecimento global...

este ciclone acertou na trajetória ideial, é um jackpot... não há nada que perturbe o seu desenvolvimento a não ser as montanhas da dominicana ou de cuba. Só que um sistema desta grandeza interagir com terra significa um muito elevado grau de destruição.


----------



## Stinger (5 Set 2017 às 20:13)

Boas , ora bem era porreiro meter aqui webcams e as horas a que chegará o furacao para podermos ver online o evoluir da situacao ou nao seriamos nos meteoloucos

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (5 Set 2017 às 20:21)

@Stinger podes ver através desta ou de outras Webcams listadas abaixo.

https://www.earthcam.com/events/extremeweather/


----------



## Célia Salta (5 Set 2017 às 20:23)

Stinger disse:


> Boas , ora bem era porreiro meter aqui webcams e as horas a que chegará o furacao para podermos ver online o evoluir da situacao ou nao seriamos nos meteoloucos
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


Boas quando chega?


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 20:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 20:25)




----------



## criz0r (5 Set 2017 às 20:25)

Para todos os efeitos, 185mph equivale a qualquer coisa como 297km/h de ventos sustentados. Deve ser dos mais fortes que já segui neste Fórum, recordo-me do Wilma que atingiu uma pressão recorde mas este Irma está de facto surpreendente.


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2017 às 20:29)

Stinger disse:


> Boas , ora bem era porreiro meter aqui webcams e as horas a que chegará o furacao para podermos ver online o evoluir da situacao ou nao seriamos nos meteoloucos
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk



Porto e aeroporto de St. Martin. Provavelmente das câmaras mais próximas do olho.

http://www.mahobeachcam.com/

http://www.portstmaartenwebcam.com/


Quanto à chegada, o pior começará a partir da próxima madrugada/manhã.


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2017 às 20:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 20:44)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Set 2017 às 21:07)

Irma é o furacão de categoria 5 mais a leste já registrado no Atlântico.
O ciclone é o quarto furacão com maior vento sustentado no Atlântico, atrás de Allen e empatado com Wilma, Gilbert e "Labor Day", porém todos esses com uma pressão inferior a 890 mbar.
Irma ainda deixa a desejar no quesito pressão, mas isso deve mudar em breve, pois a temperatura do mar está acima de 30ºC em alguns locais, como já postado por aqui, o que deve alimentar a tempestade.
No momento Irma é o ciclone mais forte registrado na Terra em 2017.
Veremos se até o final do ano algum ciclone do Pacífico irá superar.

Irma







Temperatura do mar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Set 2017 às 21:10)

Um voo de reconhecimento está previsto para daqui cerca de 1h30/2h.
Ao final da noite/começo de madrugada está previsto outro voo.

Região das Antilhas começando a sentir os efeitos do ciclone.
Radares: 
http://www.meteofrance.gp/previsions-meteo-antilles-guyane/animation/radar/antilles
http://flhurricane.com/imageanimator.php?295


----------



## criz0r (5 Set 2017 às 21:24)

Imponente,


As pequenas ilhas de Antígua e Barbuda a levar com as primeiras bandas do Furacão,


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2017 às 21:51)

Barbuda deverá ser a primeira ilha a enfrentar a fúria total do Irma e tem uma elevada probabilidade de entrar efetivamente no olho do furacão.

Há uma estação no oeste da ilha  http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=BARA9

A localização da estação tira-a do caminho da ondulação mais severa mas continua muito perto da água:






Pela foto no portal não deposito uma grande esperança na resiliência do suporte. Vamos lá ver se a NOAA reforçou a estrutura já que o castigo vai ser colossal:






De acordo com o HWRF, Barbuda poderá entrar no centro da tempestade por volta das 06 UTC (+1 no continente). Mas também é possível que o olho passe ao lado e a ilha fique durante algum tempo na parede do olho.


----------



## Teya (5 Set 2017 às 22:35)

Parece que terá proporções épicas e talvez únicas.  Muitos 'storm chasers' nem se arriscam a fazer prognósticos mas o consenso é geral, este é provavelmente o pior e mais catastrófico dos últimos tempos.

..POTENTIALLY CATASTROPHIC CATEGORY 5 HURRICANE IRMA NEARING THE NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS...
...WEATHER CONDITIONS WILL DETERIORATE OVER THE NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS SOON...

Irma is centered as of 5 p.m. AST/EDT about 130 miles (210 km) east of Antigua, moving toward the west near 15 mph (24 km/h). A turn toward the west-northwest is forecast to begin tonight and continue for the next couple of days. On the forecast track, the extremely dangerous core of Irma will move over portions of the northern Leeward Islands tonight and early Wednesday, move near or over portions of the northern Virgin Islands Wednesday, and pass near or just north of Puerto Rico late Wednesday and Wednesday night.

Maximum sustained winds are near 185 mph (295 km/h) with higher gusts - an extremely dangerous category 5 hurricane on the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Wind Scale. Some fluctuations in intensity are likely during the next day or two, but Irma is forecast to remain a powerful category 4 or 5 hurricane during the next couple of days. Hurricane-force winds extend outward up to 60 miles (95 km) from the center and tropical-storm-force winds extend outward up to 175 miles (280 km). The estimated minimum central pressure is 926 mb (27.35 inches).

A Hurricane Warning is in effect for Antigua, Barbuda, Anguilla, Montserrat, St. Kitts, Nevis, Saba, St. Eustatius, Sint Maarten,
Saint Martin, Saint Barthelemy, British Virgin Islands, U.S. Virgin Islands, Puerto Rico, Vieques, and Culebra, Dominican Republic from Cabo Engano to the northern border with Haiti, A Hurricane Watch is in effect for Guadeloupe, Haiti from the northern border with the Dominican Republic to Le Mole St. Nicholas, Turks and Caicos Islands, and the Southeastern Bahamas. A Tropical Storm Warning is in effect for Guadeloupe, Dominica, and the Dominican Republic from south of Cabo Engano westward to the southern border with Haiti.

The National Hurricane Center will issue its next complete advisory at 11 p.m. AST/EDT with an intermediate advisory at 8 p.m. AST/EDT - www.hurricanes.gov

EDIT: o link não está a funcionar


----------



## pimigas (5 Set 2017 às 22:45)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1881950201820928&id=100000178995733

Enviado de meu MI 5 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Set 2017 às 22:52)

Irma será o pior ciclone na região desde Luis, 1995.
Uma morte confirmada na região por afogamento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Set 2017 às 23:02)

Queda de 10 mbar segundo voo de reconhecimento que está sendo realizado agora.
Pressão 916 mbar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 23:03)




----------



## ruka (5 Set 2017 às 23:04)

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISAINTBA3

Lorient perto de Saint Barthélemy


----------



## Teya (5 Set 2017 às 23:05)

Impressionante!!


----------



## Teya (5 Set 2017 às 23:14)




----------



## vitoreis (5 Set 2017 às 23:15)

será verdadeiro? Penso que é muito cedo para toda esta violencia...


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2017 às 23:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Hum... Downburst?! Tornado? Não será um fake?


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 23:16)

Run do GFS acabada de sair:


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 23:17)

lserpa disse:


> Hum... Downburst?! Tornado? Não será um fake?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


Pode ser tornado...


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2017 às 23:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pode ser tornado...



Radar nessa zona há?  Só mesmo vendo no radar se há alguma coisa que potência toda essa violência expontânea! 


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 23:23)

lserpa disse:


> Radar nessa zona há?  Só mesmo vendo no radar se há alguma coisa que potência toda essa violência expontânea!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


Mas também pode ser fake... hoje em dia...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 23:27)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Set 2017 às 23:28)

ISSO É FAKE!

tornado em barranquilla!


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 23:28)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ISSO É FAKE!
> 
> tornado em barranquilla!


Já retirei... sorry!


----------



## Teya (5 Set 2017 às 23:32)

O membro @Orion já tinha colocado a estação mais perto https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISAINTBA3#history e já se nota alterações na temperatura, precipitação e vento


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 23:33)

*NHC: In South Florida, tropical-storm-force winds could arrive as early as Friday night but are most likely to begin on Saturday morning*


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2017 às 23:36)

Mais uma estação muito perto, já com efeitos mais significativos. https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGRANDEA2


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2017 às 23:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *NHC: In South Florida, tropical-storm-force winds could arrive as early as Friday night but are most likely to begin on Saturday morning*



Mera sugestão: E que tal não enveredares pelo _Síndrome de Harvey_ atualmente vigente um pouco por todo o lado e deixares as previsões para a Flórida mais para a frente quando forem mesmo pertinentes? Ainda faltam mais de 3 dias e entretanto o Irma vai passar por mais de meia dúzia de países diferentes.

Penso que agora o mais relevante é o seguimento e a previsão a curto prazo não?

O tópico fica cheio de previsões que mudam, em média, a cada 6 horas. Em termos informativos não faz sentido nenhum.

Em outras palavras, não sejas supremacista branco, ora. Sempre a dar importância aos descolorados dos EUA. E os castanhos do Caribe?


----------



## vitoreis (5 Set 2017 às 23:51)

Tamanho do olho perto das ilhas:


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2017 às 23:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois só as tuas sugestões é que são boas...



Podem-me fazer todas as sugestões que quiserem. Leio todas e respondo à maioria 

Nos últimos dias o Irma já fez _landfall_ desde Nova Iorque até à Flórida passando por todos estados pelo meio.

Eu se fosse cubano também diria o mesmo. O ECM, por exemplo, mete o Irma a atravessar toda a ilha dentro de 2/3 dias.

E as Bahamas?






Há algum fã da saga Piratas das Caraíbas? Parte dela foi filmada em Nassau.

A malta dos EUA está previsivelmente preocupada com os seus interesses. Mas há muitos 'não americanos' estão em igual ou pior risco.


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2017 às 00:43)

Ventos sustentamos de 293km/h, 182milhas/h medidos por voo de reconhecimento, avança a Fox5 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2017 às 00:48)

Nova previsão:




lserpa disse:


> Ventos sustentamos de 293km/h, 182milhas/h medidos por voo de reconhecimento, avança a Fox5




Em termos oficiais ainda não bateu o Allen mas ainda vai a tempo. Oficiosamente é pena a disparidade de meios. Teria sido muito interessante analisar o Allen.


----------



## Pek (6 Set 2017 às 01:18)

Desde el GOES 16:


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2017 às 01:52)

Do portal da MF:



> IRMA, OURAGAN EXCEPTIONNELLEMENT DANGEREUX AVEC DES VENTS MOYENS JUSQU'A 280km/H ET DES RAFALES a PRESQUE 300KM/H. *C'EST LA PREMIERE FOIS QUE L'ARC ANTILLAIS VOIT ARRIVER UN OUREAGAN SI PUISSANT*Des vigilances sont en cours depuis Dimanche . Restez bien à l'écoute !



Parte do discurso do PM de St. Maarten:







Do que assinalei:

 Concordo totalmente que a experiência de um furacão é muito sobrevalorizada;

 Ao que se chegou, sendo preciso - e bem - haver um PM que tem que alertar para as _fake news_.


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2017 às 02:22)

Em 3 horas o vento foi cortado em mais de 130 km/h. Épico


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2017 às 04:56)




----------



## Orion (6 Set 2017 às 05:02)




----------



## Orion (6 Set 2017 às 06:33)

A ilha de Barbuda entrou integralmente no olho:






Rajada máxima na parede do olho  69.3 m/s = *249.5 km/h
*





A PC certamente terá mais alguns ajustes mas por agora está assim:






Os gráficos estão aqui (clicar) e são interativos (clicar e arrastar). Falta despistar uma avaria catastrófica do anemómetro mas isso só poderá ser realizado aquando da passagem da outra parede do olho.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2017 às 10:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2017 às 10:03)

33 mins ago on twitter: 

Emergency Officials are urging anyone in Barbuda to get in contact with someone -no one has heard from anyone for over an hour.

Não é bom sinal, mas também podem ter perdido as comunicações...


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2017 às 10:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2017 às 10:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> 33 mins ago on twitter:
> 
> Emergency Officials are urging anyone in Barbuda to get in contact with someone -no one has heard from anyone for over an hour.
> 
> Não é bom sinal, mas também podem ter perdido as comunicações...


*Kevin Booker @KevinBooker206 12m12 minutes ago

Barbuda was hit with Waves topping 40 feet in height and winds of 155 mph on the island*


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2017 às 10:11)




----------



## Toby (6 Set 2017 às 10:17)

Bom dia,

Os rapazes de InfoClimat que estão ali são "off-line", station out, cam out.

Antes de corte:


----------



## Stinger (6 Set 2017 às 10:17)

As web estao todas danificadas ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (6 Set 2017 às 10:21)




----------



## Toby (6 Set 2017 às 10:25)

última medida de vento antes que qualquer salta: 244 km/h +/-1 h (10h30 portugal)

+/- 6.000 pessoas recusaram evacuar


----------



## dahon (6 Set 2017 às 10:42)

Encontrei esta webcam de St Maarten. E impresionante.


----------



## Toby (6 Set 2017 às 10:55)

Aircraft Reconnaissance

https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/recon/


----------



## hurricane (6 Set 2017 às 11:01)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG-GpHPkBoM
Esta webcam in St. Barths é impressionante.


----------



## dahon (6 Set 2017 às 11:07)

dahon disse:


> Encontrei esta webcam de St Maarten. E impresionante.



Já entregou a alma ao criador.
Quem quiser ver imagens impressionantes da intensidade do vento basta puxar 30 minutos atrás.

Edit: Últimos minutos da webcam, antes de falhar.


----------



## criz0r (6 Set 2017 às 11:18)

Ainda consegui apanhar os últimos momentos dessa Webcam. Era bem visível apesar de ser de noite a violência do Furacão.


----------



## criz0r (6 Set 2017 às 11:28)

Vídeo interessante este do Weather Channel, que compara a força dos ventos de um Furacão de acordo com a Escala de Safir-Simpson,


----------



## hfernandes (6 Set 2017 às 11:35)

Radar Guadeloupe 
http://www.meteo.fr/temps/domtom/antilles/pack-public/animation/anim_radar_guad_mf_com.html


----------



## dahon (6 Set 2017 às 11:47)

Próxima webcam a levar com o Irma em cima é esta nas Ilhas Virgem Americanas.
https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/us-virgin-islands/st-thomas/water-island/water-island.html


----------



## hfernandes (6 Set 2017 às 11:55)

hurricane disse:


> Esta webcam in St. Barths é impressionante.



Foi à vida há algumas horas (está em loop), se estivesse online seria muito interessante, o olho passou mesmo em cima dela...


----------



## fablept (6 Set 2017 às 12:32)




----------



## criz0r (6 Set 2017 às 12:49)

Impressionante, a storm surge deve ter sido brutal,


----------



## Toby (6 Set 2017 às 13:11)

https://t.co/3SfTspKBUJ

https://twitter.com/NOAA_HurrHunter


----------



## criz0r (6 Set 2017 às 13:23)

Tenho estado a acompanhar esta Webcam que o membro @dahon publicou e o avanço do mar com a chegada do Furacão é impressionante.
Vê-se claramente que a situação piora a cada minuto que passa,

https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/us-virgin-islands/st-thomas/water-island/water-island.html


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Set 2017 às 14:02)

criz0r disse:


> Tenho estado a acompanhar esta Webcam que o membro @dahon publicou e o avanço do mar com a chegada do Furacão é impressionante.
> Vê-se claramente que a situação piora a cada minuto que passa,
> 
> https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/us-virgin-islands/st-thomas/water-island/water-island.html



Acho que já fez Kaputt...


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Set 2017 às 14:04)

Gif que fiz com as imagens mais recentes do Furacão Irma:




Tive que comprimir bem. 
Fonte


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2017 às 14:06)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2017 às 14:07)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2017 às 14:12)

Estas imagens que posto agora são de ontem, são dos hurricanehunters  e mostram o olho da imponente Irma. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (6 Set 2017 às 14:13)

Deixo aqui o link de uma webcam em Porto Rico:
https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/puerto-rico/patillas/guardarraya/puerto-rico-patillas.html


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2017 às 14:20)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (6 Set 2017 às 14:34)

Penso que esta também esteja ao vivo:

*Hurricane IRMA Virgin Islands Live Webcam Stream*

**


----------



## dahon (6 Set 2017 às 14:36)




----------



## hfernandes (6 Set 2017 às 14:43)

Thomar disse:


> Deixo aqui o link de uma webcam em Porto Rico:
> https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/puerto-rico/patillas/guardarraya/puerto-rico-patillas.html



Esta webcam está no lado Sul da ilha de Porto Rico, a ondulação e stormsurge serão muito inferiores às do lado Norte


----------



## hfernandes (6 Set 2017 às 14:47)

JCARL disse:


> Penso que esta também esteja ao vivo:
> 
> *Hurricane IRMA Virgin Islands Live Webcam Stream*
> 
> **



Vamos ver se esta webcam se aguenta! Está prevista aqui uma stormsurge de 3 metros


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Set 2017 às 14:49)

Thomar disse:


> Deixo aqui o link de uma webcam em Porto Rico:
> https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/puerto-rico/patillas/guardarraya/puerto-rico-patillas.html



Também fui atraído para essa  mas olhando as previsões para essa zona os ventos médios não deverão passar muito além dos 30km/h.
Mesmo assim não deixa de mostrar uma excelente paisagem.


----------



## Daniel253 (6 Set 2017 às 15:09)

Nesta aqui tem som... agora nao sei se vai passar em cheio por ela


----------



## dahon (6 Set 2017 às 15:24)

Daniel253 disse:


> Nesta aqui tem som... agora nao sei se vai passar em cheio por ela



Pelo que consegui perceber essa webcam e a que o @JCARL postou estão em St Croix e o olho do furacão vai passar a norte desta ilha.


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2017 às 15:27)

hfernandes disse:


> Vamos ver se esta webcam se aguenta! Está prevista aqui uma stormsurge de 3 metros



Hum.... não sei se aguentará muito, de volta e meia a água já o cais... 
mas já está a começar a ficar mais "grosso"!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Set 2017 às 15:36)

Registo impressionante de uma boia na Barbuda. O anemómetro partiu-se provavelmente, porque o resto das medições continuou. A rajada excede, e bem, os 200 km/h. Pena não ter a rajada nos dados tabulares. Pressão mínima de 921 mb.

https://www.wunderground.com/MAR/buoy/2017/9/6/BARA9.html






Vento médio de 193 km/h (o valor anterior é o valor em nós):
Hora | Temperatura | T. Água | Rumo do Vento | Vento (nós) | Vento (km/h) | Pressão (mb)





Edit: A NOAA tem a rajada. 250 km/h.
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=bara9&unit=M&tz=STN

69,5 m/s = 250 km/h.


----------



## JCARL (6 Set 2017 às 15:37)

*Atenção à*
*Hurricane IRMA Virgin Islands Live Webcam Stream*
*se está em directo estão a fazer um salvamento*

**


----------



## JCARL (6 Set 2017 às 15:40)

Parece pelos comentários laterais que eram imagens antigas.


----------



## Stinger (6 Set 2017 às 15:42)

A meteo france disse que ja foram registadas rajadas de 360 kms/h é verdade ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2017 às 15:42)

JCARL disse:


> Parece pelos comentários laterais que eram imagens antigas.



Estava em direto até certo ponto, mas o parvalhão que está a fazer o stream lembrou-se de inventar... 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (6 Set 2017 às 16:03)

San Juan norte da ilha de Porto Rico.
https://www.earthcam.com/usa/puertorico/sanjuan/?cam=sanjuan3


----------



## Toby (6 Set 2017 às 16:11)

Stinger disse:


> A meteo france disse que ja foram registadas rajadas de 360 kms/h é verdade ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk



Pelo momento: extrapolação matemática.


----------



## JCARL (6 Set 2017 às 16:16)

hfernandes disse:


> Esta webcam está no lado Sul da ilha de Porto Rico, a ondulação e stormsurge serão muito inferiores às do lado Norte


Pelas imagens actuais parece que o mar engrossou e a ondulação está cada vez mais forte.


----------



## Toby (6 Set 2017 às 16:17)

primeiro extrato praticamente oficial (território francês): 301.8 km/h!!!!!


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2017 às 16:23)

---


https://pt-br.facebook.com/abstvradio/posts/1505007066265179


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2017 às 16:26)

---


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2017 às 16:54)

Infelizmente a estação de Barbuda teve falhas (e o anemómetro pifou) e a estação de Antigua nem a pressão media. Não tenho a certeza se esta é uma estação 'oficial':


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2017 às 17:26)




----------



## ruka (6 Set 2017 às 18:01)

https://www.earthcam.com/world/virginislands/stthomas/?cam=stthomas

Saint Thomas Virgin Islands em direto


----------



## criz0r (6 Set 2017 às 18:16)

ruka disse:


> https://www.earthcam.com/world/virginislands/stthomas/?cam=stthomas
> 
> Saint Thomas Virgin Islands em direto



Brutal, só se vêem coisas pelo ar nessa Webcam. As palmeiras estão praticamente na horizontal.


----------



## felyzardo (6 Set 2017 às 18:48)

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 2 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (6 Set 2017 às 18:55)

A situação está a agravar-se muito rápidamente na zona norte de Porto Rico.







https://www.earthcam.com/usa/puertorico/sanjuan/?cam=sanjuan3


----------



## dahon (6 Set 2017 às 19:19)




----------



## dahon (6 Set 2017 às 19:23)




----------



## JCARL (6 Set 2017 às 19:26)

JCARL disse:


> Pelas imagens actuais parece que o mar engrossou e a ondulação está cada vez mais forte.


A praia calminha está agora muito agitada

https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/puerto-rico/patillas/guardarraya/puerto-rico-patillas.html


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2017 às 19:27)

Mais uma compilação de estações oficiais  http://www.caricoos.org/

A estação em questão está perto do olho mas não deve entrar. Rajadas (assumo que sejam mas não está claro) nos 170 km/h.


----------



## huguh (6 Set 2017 às 19:27)




----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2017 às 19:53)

dahon disse:


>



Brutal!! Já experiênciei isso em 1995, mas estava de noite! E tinha apenas 11 anos...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2017 às 20:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2017 às 20:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2017 às 20:32)




----------



## Iuri (6 Set 2017 às 20:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2017 às 20:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2017 às 20:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2017 às 20:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2017 às 20:49)




----------



## rokleon (6 Set 2017 às 20:54)

Orion, parece que também se usa côr de rosa para os avisos mais graves nos EUA  (minuto 4:02 ao 4:45)
Laranja - "Watch: indicates risk of hazardous weather; 48 hours in advance"
Côr de rosa - "Warning: Event is occurring, eminent, or likely; 36 hours in advance"

contexto: post <a href="https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...acoes-atlantico-2017.9223/page-45#post-622101">Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2017)</a>


----------



## F_R (6 Set 2017 às 21:02)




----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2017 às 21:35)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2017 às 21:41)

Relato preliminar...

Ao contrário de Antigua, Barbuda foi dizimada com danos em 90% das estruturas.

Por agora há 1 fatalidade. Mais atualizações aqui  https://www.facebook.com/pg/abstvradio/posts/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2017 às 21:49)

Orion disse:


> Relato preliminar...
> 
> Ao contrário de Antigua, Barbuda foi dizimada com danos em 90% das estruturas.
> 
> Por agora há 1 fatalidade. Mais atualizações aqui  https://www.facebook.com/pg/abstvradio/posts/?ref=page_internal




Na emissão em direto há mais clareza.

A morte ainda não está confirmada oficialmente. Praticamente todas as estruturas (100%) foram danificadas com o furacão.

A população de Barbuda deve rondar os 1700.


----------



## hurricane (6 Set 2017 às 21:50)

Eu já sigo este forum desde 2006. Acho que nunca me lembro de um furacão assim no Atlântico. É um monstro devastador.


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2017 às 22:01)

hurricane disse:


> Eu já sigo este forum desde 2006. Acho que nunca me lembro de um furacão assim no Atlântico. É um monstro devastador.



Pudera. O Atlântico é Pacífico. Os ocidentais é que não sabem o que é uma época de ciclones tropicais intensa.











Agora só a orografia de Cuba pode reduzir significativamente o Irma.


----------



## hfernandes (6 Set 2017 às 22:26)

hurricane disse:


> Eu já sigo este forum desde 2006. Acho que nunca me lembro de um furacão assim no Atlântico. É um monstro devastador.



E agora temos 3 furacões em simultâneo... com a previsão do NOAA para sábado de 2 major em simultâneo (Irma e Jose). A sorte é que a Katia vai fugir para o México...


----------



## AndréGM22 (6 Set 2017 às 22:42)

hfernandes disse:


> E agora temos 3 furacões em simultâneo... com a previsão do NOAA para sábado de 2 major em simultâneo (Irma e Jose). A sorte é que a Katia vai fugir para o México...



Sorte para quem?


----------



## hfernandes (6 Set 2017 às 22:56)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Sorte para quem?


Se continuasse no Golfo provavelmente evoluiria para um major também, piorando as coisas. Foi neste sentido...


----------



## pnlfonseca (6 Set 2017 às 23:22)

Em 1998 houve 4 furacões em simultâneo, o ano passado houve 3 sistemas mas não tinham todos intensidade furacão

Em Setembro 2010 houve 3 furacões em simultaneo, agora a parte curiosa verifiquem a letra-nome desses furacões  de 2010








Sobre a Irma, Puerto Rico ao contrário das pequenas ilhas que foram hoje cilindradas pelo monstro, esta ilha parece estar a escapar pelo menos ao vento mais forte do eyewall


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Set 2017 às 23:33)

pnlfonseca disse:


> Em 1998 houve 4 furacões em simultâneo, o ano passado houve 3 sistemas mas não tinham todos intensidade furacão
> 
> Em Setembro 2010 houve 3 furacões em simultaneo, agora a parte curiosa verifiquem a letra-nome desses furacões  de 2010



E até mesmo a localização de cada um em correspondência com a inicial dos atuais


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2017 às 23:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2017 às 23:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2017 às 23:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2017 às 23:59)




----------



## Orion (7 Set 2017 às 00:03)

Outra estação que esteve a sul do olho (nas ilhas Virgens). Rajadas nos 155 km/h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 00:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 00:18)




----------



## lserpa (7 Set 2017 às 00:20)

Já há um morto em Barbuda e quase 100% do parque habitacional da ilha destruídos... incluído viaturas. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (7 Set 2017 às 00:21)




----------



## huguh (7 Set 2017 às 00:25)

SIC Noticias avança que já estão confirmados 6 mortos no trajeto que o Irma fez hoje


----------



## criz0r (7 Set 2017 às 00:32)

Incrível a devastação em Barbuda, o Furacão tornou a ilha praticamente inabitável, imagens aterradoras:


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 00:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 00:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 00:36)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Set 2017 às 01:20)

Danos são catastróficos nas ilhas de Barbuda e Anguila.
Como já informado houve pelo menos 6 mortes confirmados devido aos efeitos ciclone.
A região poderia ainda sentir os efeitos de Jose.

NHC e Centro de Previsões Hidrometeorológicas estão com sites sobrecarregados.
Centro de Previsões Hidrometeorológicas está previsto para assumir os avisos, quando Irma chegar na Flórida.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Set 2017 às 01:21)

Furacão Irma sobre as Ilhas Virgens Britânicas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Set 2017 às 01:23)

Como falado o olho está ao norte de Porto Rico no momento.
Houve uma rajada de 180 km/h em Culebra, Porto Rico.
Na capital San Juan a rajada mais forte foi de 100 km/h.

Culebra (região circular) horas atrás


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Set 2017 às 01:49)

O furacão Irma já gerou mais energia ciclônica acumulada do que todas as 14 tempestades combinadas na temporada de furacões do Atlântico 2013.
Irma está com ventos sustentados de 290 km/h a mais de 24 horas, superando as 18 horas do furacão Allen.
A pressão da Irma chegou até 914 mb sendo a décima mais baixa para um furacão do Atlântico na era dos satélites (desde 1966).
Irma está na categoria 5 a um dia e meio, sendo o sétimo furacão até o momento que mais tempo manteve a intensidade.
Mais recordes de Irma: https://webcms.colostate.edu/tropical/media/sites/111/2017/09/Hurricane-Irma-Records.pdf


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 10:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 10:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 11:16)




----------



## Snifa (7 Set 2017 às 11:16)

*Furacão Irma deixa duas ilhas praticamente destruídas*

*




*

*



*

O furacão Irma atingiu as Caraíbas, deixando a ilha de Barbuda "totalmente devastada" e 95% da parte francesa de Saint-Martin, nas Antilhas Pequenas, destruída.

A pequena ilha de Barbuda, nas Caraíbas, foi "totalmente devastada" pela passagem do Irma, que causou a morte de uma pessoa, segundo o primeiro-ministro de Antígua e Barbuda, Gaston Browne.

"Por enquanto temos apenas registo de uma morte", disse Browne. No entanto, o furacão de categoria 5 causou a destruição da ilha que tem 1600 habitantes, que agora "não é mais que um monte de destroços".

Também nas Caraíbas, a parte francesa da ilha franco-holandesa Saint-Martin ficou "95% destruída" com a passagem do Irma, disse na quarta-feira à noite o presidente do conselho territorial local, Daniel Gibbs.

"É uma catástrofe enorme. 95% da ilha está destruída. Estou em choque. É uma loucura", declarou ao telefone com a Rádio Caraíbas Internacional.

O prefeito do departamento de Guadeloupe, Eric Maire, já tinha informado que há registo de pelo menos seis mortos em Saint-Martin.

http://www.jn.pt/mundo/interior/furacao-irma-deixa-duas-ilhas-praticamente-destruidas-8753495.html


----------



## Agreste (7 Set 2017 às 11:18)

o ciclone Irma é a tempestade perfeita... isto vai ser uma catástrofe.

O amasso nas pequenas ilhas é enorme, não se vê muita destruição porque são ilhas pouco habitadas... nas grandes metrópoles da florida vai ser diferente.


----------



## Iuri (7 Set 2017 às 11:41)

Muito embora se creia que a passagem por Cuba possa "amansar" o bicho, a verdade é que, se as previsões de temperatura da água se mantiverem, provavelmente o que perder na passagem por Cuba vai ganhar até atingir a Florida (principalmente o arquipélago Florida Keys).


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 12:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 12:12)

BBC NEWS 

CONFIRMED DEAD - 10 


8 ST Martin 
1 Barbuda
1 Anguilla


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 12:17)




----------



## Toby (7 Set 2017 às 12:25)

Bom dia,



https://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/nexsat-...goes&&buttonPressed=Animate&ANIM_TYPE=Instant

Cenário possível






Hurricane Irma Discussion Number 33
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL112017
500 AM AST Thu Sep 07 2017

*Irma has become a little less organized during the past few hours.*
Data from an Air Force reserve Hurricane Hunter aircraft near 0500
UTC indicated that *the central pressure had risen to 921 mb and
that the winds had decreased both at the 700 mb flight-level and in
surface* estimates from the Stepped Frequency Microwave Radiometer.
Since that time, the eye has become cloud filled and the central
convection has become somewhat ragged. *The initial intensity is
lowered to 155 kt, and this could be a little generous.* The next
aircraft is scheduled to reach Irma around 1200 UTC.

The initial motion is 290/15. The hurricane is currently being
steered by the subtropical ridge to the north, and for the next
48 h or so this motion is expected to continue with a decrease in
the forward speed. After 48 h, a mid- to upper-level trough
digging into the eastern United States is expected to create a
break in the ridge and allow Irma to turn northward. The timing of
the turn is the most important question and one still filled with
uncertainty. The UKMET, UK Ensemble mean, and the NAVGEM are the
models showing the latest turn, and they forecast Irma to move into
the southeastern Gulf of Mexico and near the west coast of the
Florida Peninsula. The ECMWF and ECMWF Ensemble mean are in the
middle of the model pack and show Irma moving over the southeastern
portion of the Florida Peninsula. The GFS, Canadian, and GFS
Ensemble mean show the earliest turn and show Irma moving east of
the coast of Florida toward the southeastern United States. The
new forecast track will best follow the ECMWF, as well as the
Florida State Superensemble and the HFIP Corrected Consensus, and
it calls for the center to move over portions of the southeastern
Florida Peninsula between 72-96 h and then across the Atlantic into
southern South Carolina by 120 h. Users are again reminded not to
focus on the exact track since the average NHC track errors at days
3, 4, and 5 are about 120, 175, and 225 miles, respectively.

Irma should remain in warm-water, and a low shear environment for
about the next three days, and thus is expected to remain a strong
hurricane, most likely Category 5 or 4. Fluctuations in intensity
are likely during the time due to internal eyewall replacement
cycles. The large-scale models suggest that shear could increase
starting at about 72 hr. However, due to the uncertainty as to
whether this will happen, the intensity forecast keeps Irma at
category 4 strength until landfall in Florida. The 96-120 h points
now have a lower intensity due to the forecast of shear and land
interaction, but Irma is still expected to be a hurricane when it
reaches the southeastern United States.

Since Irma is moving away from Puerto Rico and the radars there, the
hourly position estimates are discontinued after this advisory.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 12:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 12:54)

Isto é o que se chama destruição a 2 tempos...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2017 às 12:56)

Comunicado descritivo do nosso IPMA:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia.../media/noticias/textos/furacao-irma-atua.html



> Às 09:00 UTC (10:00 hora de Lisboa) o furacão Irma localizava-se agora a 20°N e 68,3°W e deslocava-se para o oeste-noroeste a uma velocidade de cerca de 28 km/h, movimento que se deverá manter nos próximos dias.
> 
> O Irma mantém-se um furacão de categoria 5 na Escala de Vento Saffir-Simpson com uma pressão no centro estimada agora em 921 mb. É provável a ocorrência de variações na sua intensidade, mas prevê-se que se mantenha um furacão de categoria 4 ou 5 durante os próximos dias.
> 
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 12:57)

THURSDAY 7TH SEPTEMBER, 2017 AT 6AM EDT.

….EYE OF IRMA MOVING WEST-NORTHWEST OFF THE NORTHERN COAST OF THE DOMINICAN REPUBLIC…

A HURRICANE WARNING IS NOW IN EFFECT FOR THE ENTIRE BAHAMAS AND THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS.

A HURRICANE WARNING MEANS THAT HURRICANE CONDITIONS CAN AFFECT THE AFOREMENTIONED ISLANDS WITHIN 36 HOURS.

AT 5AM EDT, THE CENTER OF HURRICANE IRMA WAS LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 20.0 DEGREES NORTH AND LONGITUDE 68.3 DEGREES WEST OR ABOUT 210 MILES SOUTHEAST OF THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS, 330 MILES SOUTHEAST OF MATTHEW TOWN INAGUA AND 670 MILES SOUTHEAST OF NEW PROVIDENCE.

HURRICANE IRMA IS MOVING TOWARD THE WEST-NORTHWEST AT ABOUT 17 MPH AND THIS GENERAL MOTION IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE WITH SOME DECREASE IN FORWARD SPEED FOR THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS. ON THE FORECAST TRACK, THE CENTER SHOULD PASS NORTH OF THE COAST OF HISPANIOLA LATER TODAY, BE NEAR THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS AND THE SOUTHEASTERN BAHAMAS BY THIS EVENING, AND THEN BE NEAR THE CENTRAL BAHAMAS BY FRIDAY.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS REMAIN NEAR 180 MILES PER HOUR WITH HIGHER GUSTS. IRMA IS A CATEGORY FIVE HURRICANE ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON HURRICANE WIND SCALE. SOME FLUCTUATIONS IN INTENSITY ARE LIKELY DURING THE NEXT DAY OR TWO, BUT IRMA IS FORECAST TO REMAIN A POWERFUL CATEGORY FOUR OR FIVE HURRICANE DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS.

HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 50 MILES FROM THE CENTER AND TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 185 MILES FROM THE CENTER.

RESIDENTS IN THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS SHOULD BEGIN TO FEEL THE EFFECTS OF HURRICANE IRMA BY 10AM TODAY, THESE CONDITINS SHOULD SPREAD INTO INAGUA BY 4PM THIS AFTEROON AND INTO MAYAGUANA, CROOKED ISLAND, ACKLINS AND RAGGED ISLAND BY TONIGHT. THEREFORE, RESIDENTS IN THESE ISLANDS SHOULD HAVE ALREADY COMPLETED ALL PREPARATION FOR HURRICANE IRMA AND ARE STRONGLY URGED TO REMAIN INDOORS DURING THE PASSAGE OF IRMA.

RESIDENTS IN LONG ISLAND, RUM CAY, SAN SALVADOR, THE EXUMAS AND CAT ISLAND, COULD BEGIN TO FEEL THE EFFECTS OF HURRICANE IRMA BY NOON ON FRIDAY.

RESIDENTS IN NEW PROVIDENCE, ELEUTHERA, ANDROS, BERRY ISLANDS, BIMINI, GRAND BAHAMA AND ABACO SHOULD RUSH TO COMPLETE ALL PREPARATION FOR HURRICANE IRMA.

EXTENSIVE TO SEVERE FLOODING CAN BE EXPECTED AS IRMA IS FORECAST TO PRODUCE RAINFALL AMOUNTS OF 8 TO 12 INCHES.

THE COMBINATION OF DANGEROUS STORM SURGE AND LARGE DESTRUCTIVE WAVES CAN RAISE WATER LEVELS BY AS MUCH AS 15 TO 20 FEET ABOVE THE NORMAL TIDE. RESIDENTS LIVING NEAR THE COAST ARE ASKED TO MOVE TO HIGHER GROUND INLAND.

SMALL CRAFT OPERATORS THROUGHOUT THE BAHAMAS AND THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS SHOULD IMMEDIATELY SEEK SAFE HARBOUR FOR THEIR VESSELS.

THE NEXT ALERT ON HURRICANE IRMA WILL BE ISSUED AT 9AM EDT ON THURSDAY 7TH SEPTEMBER 2017

ISSUED BY: JEFFREY SIMMONS


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 13:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 13:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 13:40)




----------



## Orion (7 Set 2017 às 13:40)

O Irma chegou a cat. 5 na manhã? do dia 5 de Setembro. Assumindo que a NOAA acerta na previsão atual o furacão deverá baixar para cat. 4 (< 155 mi/h) dentro de 48 horas, mais coisa menos coisa.

Se entretanto o furacão se intensificar novamente, o que não seria muito surpreendente tendo em conta que as águas mais quentes ainda estão no trajeto, é bem provável que o Irma se torne no furacão atlântico mais tempo permaneceu em cat. 5. Nas condições atuais certamente conseguirá disputar o 3º ou mesmo o 2º lugar.

O Irma já é, globalmente, o ciclone tropical que mais tempo manteve ventos máximos de 185 mi/h - 297km/h. Notável tendo em conta a competição no Pacífico.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Set 2017 às 13:58)

Mais uma animação que fiz com as imagens mais recentes:





Fonte


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 14:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 14:14)




----------



## Orion (7 Set 2017 às 14:26)

Orion disse:


> O Irma chegou a cat. 5 na manhã? do dia 5 de Setembro. Assumindo que a NOAA acerta na previsão atual o furacão deverá baixar para cat. 4 (< 155 mi/h) dentro de 48 horas, mais coisa menos coisa.
> 
> Se entretanto o furacão se intensificar novamente, o que não seria muito surpreendente tendo em conta que as águas mais quentes ainda estão no trajeto, é bem provável que o Irma se torne no furacão atlântico mais tempo permaneceu em cat. 5. Nas condições atuais certamente conseguirá disputar o 3º ou mesmo o 2º lugar.
> 
> O Irma já é, globalmente, o ciclone tropical que mais tempo manteve ventos máximos de 185 mi/h - 297km/h. Notável tendo em conta a competição no Pacífico.


----------



## vitoreis (7 Set 2017 às 15:07)

Interessante o consenso entre modelos. o Europeu aponta para o landfall em Miami e poupa Cuba.


----------



## vitoreis (7 Set 2017 às 15:25)

A camera de Puero Rico aguenta-se bem, dá para perceber a força do vento. Sem muita chuva neste momento:
https://www.earthcam.com/usa/puertorico/sanjuan/?cam=sanjuan3


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2017 às 16:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 16:19)




----------



## manchester (7 Set 2017 às 16:37)

Coincidências?


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 16:42)

manchester disse:


> Coincidências?


Já tinha postado...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 16:54)

*NWS MIAMI..Threat Level - Extreme*

Potential for Devastating to Catastrophic Impact:

*Structural damage to sturdy buildings, some with complete roof and wall failures. Complete destruction of mobile homes. Damage greatly accentuated by large airborne projectiles. Locations may be uninhabitable for weeks or months.

*Numerous large trees snapped or uprooted along with fences and roadway signs blown over.

*Many roads impassable from large debris, and more within urban or heavily wooded places. Many bridges, causeways, and access routes impassable.

*Widespread power and communications outages.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 17:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 17:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 17:22)




----------



## VimDePantufas (7 Set 2017 às 17:24)




----------



## Orion (7 Set 2017 às 17:25)

Não obstante a incerteza relativamente à intensidade...







... o próximo destino irá ser afetado por um cat. 5.






O olho em teoria passará ao largo das ilhas Turcas e Caicos (pop: +-32000). A sudoeste destas ilhas situam-se as 'Ináguas'.

O olho deverá passar por cima da Inágua pequena. Esta ilha está desabitada e é um parque natural. Tem um coral que tem mais de 1 quilómetro o que minimizará os dados da ondulação. Contudo, o vento poderá arrasar boa parte da fauna incluindo algumas tartarugas em perigo de extinção e flamingos.

Na Inágua Grande vivem cerca de 1000 pessoas. Metade desta ilha é também um parque natural.

Por outro lado, e como dá para ver, não há assim tanto de flora para arrasar na Inágua Pequena. As palmeiras do minuto 4:47, se ainda existirem, vão certamente voar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 17:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 17:38)




----------



## Orion (7 Set 2017 às 17:50)

Orion disse:


> O olho em teoria passará ao largo das ilhas Turcas e Caicos (pop: +-32000). A sudoeste destas ilhas situam-se as 'Ináguas'.



Mas como as ilhas estão tão dispersas mas relativamente próximas, pequenos desvios fazem muita diferença. Neste cenário o olho está ligeiramente a norte devastando as ilhas Turcas e Caicos com ventos a rondar os 250 km/h.


----------



## VimDePantufas (7 Set 2017 às 17:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 17:51)




----------



## VimDePantufas (7 Set 2017 às 18:08)




----------



## invent (7 Set 2017 às 18:50)

Situação atual:


----------



## huguh (7 Set 2017 às 19:09)

10 mortos até ao momento
8 em St Martin, 1 em Barbuda e 1 em Anguila


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 20:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 20:20)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Set 2017 às 21:33)

Irma está se aproximando das Ilhas Turcos e Caicos.
O landfall está previsto para a noite.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Set 2017 às 21:33)

Irma e José dois grandes furacões ao mesmo tempo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Set 2017 às 21:34)

Irma vista da Estação Espacial Internacional


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2017 às 21:38)

*U.S. Virgin Islands spent money intended to help after hurricanes*



> As of August, the Virgin Islands government had about three days’ cash to pay for operations, according to rating agencies.





> U.S. Virgin Islands government still owes money for damages and services racked up during previous storms, according to financial statements published in June.



*Hurricane Irma cripples only hospital on St. Thomas as it churns through Caribbean*



> "St. Thomas and St. John are pretty devastated," Rep. Stacey Plaskett, the Virgin Islands' delegate to Congress, told USA TODAY. "We've had houses slamming into other houses."



O sarilho vai ser enorme nas ilhas Virgens. Não obstante os danos em Porto Rico, o cenário podia ter sido muito pior. Tecnicamente a ilha está falida.

Antecipando o futuro...



> With 1,350 miles of coastline, the most in the continental U.S., Florida has roughly 2.5 million homes in hazard zones, more than three times that of any other state, FEMA estimates. And yet, across Florida's 38 coastal counties, just 42 percent of these homes are covered.
> 
> In the counties under at least partial evacuation orders as of Wednesday (Collier, Broward, Monroe and Miami-Dade), where 1.3 million houses are estimated to be in flood hazard zones, the percentage is an even lower 34.3 percent.
> 
> Nationwide, only half the 10 million properties that need flood insurance have it, said Roy Wright, who runs the National Flood Insurance Program. He told the AP last week that he wants to double the number of policies sold nationally in the near future.



... o 'bom' do Irma é que o mesmo é um furacão 'normal'. Os danos virão principalmente do vento cujos danos as seguradoras habitualmente cobrem. Os motivos pelos quais as pessoas não adquirem os devidos seguros é um assunto extremamente pertinente mas não para este tópico.


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2017 às 23:14)

Aviso 35 do NHC:



> INIT 07/2100Z 20.9N 71.1W 150 KT 175 MPH
> 12H 08/0600Z 21.6N 73.1W 145 KT 165 MPH
> 24H 08/1800Z 22.2N 75.5W 140 KT 160 MPH
> 36H 09/0600Z 22.7N 77.6W 135 KT 155 MPH
> ...



O valor previsto para o dia 9 de 155 milhas/hora é crítico porque isso é o limite superior do cat. 4. Entretanto, o Irma certamente ultrapassará o Allen.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 23:42)




----------



## Orion (7 Set 2017 às 23:43)

Tendo em conta o aviso 34 o olho do furacão deslocou-se ligeiramente para norte.







(Hora seguinte. Imagem de 1km ainda não disponível)






Isto agravará o vento nas ilhas T&C mas não me parece que tenha havido grandes alterações no percurso imediato. Probabilidade da ocorrência de ventos de furacão (> 64 nós):


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 23:52)




----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Set 2017 às 04:02)

SE eyewall


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Set 2017 às 04:27)

Irma enfraqueceu um pouco devido ao ciclo de substituição da parede do olho.
O ciclone ainda mantém a categoria 5, com ventos sustentados em 270 km/h e pressão de 920 mbar.
As Ilhas Turks e Caicos estão sendo atingidas pelo ciclone no momento.


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2017 às 07:30)

Fotos Facebook SMN ( Saint Martin News )
























































https://www.facebook.com/stmartinnewsnetwork/


----------



## fhff (8 Set 2017 às 07:46)

Terrível...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 09:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 09:50)

...IRMA MOVING THROUGH THE SOUTHEASTERN BAHAMAS AS AN EXTREMELY
DANGEROUS CATEGORY 4 HURRICANE...

5:00 AM EDT Fri Sep 8

Location: 21.7°N 73.8°W
Moving: WNW at 16 mph
Min pressure: 925 mb
Max sustained: 155 mph


----------



## hurricane (8 Set 2017 às 09:54)

É impossivel descrever essas imagens. Nunca vi nada assim. A ilha ficou completamente destruída. Parece uma cena de filme.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 10:10)




----------



## Iuri (8 Set 2017 às 10:52)

Vejam esta comparação entre o (CAT 5) furacão Andrew, que atingiu a Florida em 1992, causando 65 mortos e o (CAT 5) furacão Irma. 
O Irma é uma besta monstruosa!


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 11:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 12:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 13:07)




----------



## TiagoLC (8 Set 2017 às 13:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Sim, o olho está menos definido, mas acho que é por pouco tempo:


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 13:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 13:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 13:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 14:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 14:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 15:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 15:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 15:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 16:45)

...Storm Surge Warning issued September 8 at 11:15AM EDT by NWS Key
West FL...

* LOCATIONS AFFECTED
- Key West
- Big Pine

* WIND
- LATEST LOCAL FORECAST: Equivalent Cat 4 Hurricane force wind
- Peak Wind Forecast: 110-130 mph with gusts to 145 mph
- Window for Tropical Storm force winds: Saturday afternoon
until early Monday morning
- Window for Hurricane force winds: Saturday evening until
Sunday afternoon


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 16:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 17:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 17:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 17:29)




----------



## Teya (8 Set 2017 às 18:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


É bem possível que volte a Cat. 5


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2017 às 19:14)




----------



## TiagoLC (8 Set 2017 às 19:19)

Animação do Irma a chegar a Cuba:




Imagem do satélite Terra .


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 20:06)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Set 2017 às 20:37)

webcam varadero não se arranja?


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 20:43)

*Live cam Miami Beach* https://www.earthcam.com/usa/florida/miamiandthebeaches/?cam=miamibeach1


----------



## lserpa (8 Set 2017 às 20:47)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> webcam varadero não se arranja?



Varadero não vejo nenhuma cam disponível...


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 20:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 21:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 21:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 21:23)




----------



## Orion (8 Set 2017 às 21:40)

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/wfo/southern.html

Os _floaters_ agregam menos imagens e têm uma resolução mais variável. Como tal, o portal acima agrega todos os quadrantes publicamente disponíveis com resolução satélite de 1km (atenção ao desfasamento). Há 6 perspetivas da Flórida.

Tivessem estas imagens um menor espaçamento temporal e quase que dava para ver claramente os mesovértices.






As estações oficiais de Cuba não estão a registar vento muito intenso mas em certas localidades está a chover bastante.


----------



## Orion (8 Set 2017 às 21:57)

> “Irma is about twice as big as Andrew,” AccuWeather Hurricane Expert Dan Kottlowski said.



Quase se pode dizer que o Irma é um tufão que se enganou no oceano.

Como curiosidade fiz uma pesquisa rápida. O Irma tinha, no dia 6, um diâmetro de 420 milhas. Isso dá algo como 676 kms.

O tufão Tip, o maior ciclone tropical jamais registado e o 2º ciclone mais intenso de sempre após ter sido ultrapassado pela Patrícia de 2015, tinha um diâmetro a rondar os 2220 kms.

As imagens de satélite de trampa de altura não fazem jus ao tamanho:






Para se ter uma melhor noção:






---


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 21:58)

5:00 PM EDT Fri Sep 8
Location: 22.1°N 76.5°W
Moving: W at 12 mph
Min pressure: 925 mb
Max sustained: 155 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 22:08)




----------



## Toby (8 Set 2017 às 22:18)

Boa noite,

Mission NOAA:
https://www.flightradar24.com/NOAA49/ec9a4bc


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 22:38)

Landfall em Cuba parece mais perto...


----------



## Orion (8 Set 2017 às 22:52)

Aviso 39:



> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 08/2100Z 22.1N 76.5W 135 KT 155 MPH
> 12H 09/0600Z 22.4N 78.2W 135 KT 155 MPH
> ...



Muito provavelmente a Flórida irá ser atingida por um furacão cat. 5. Isto fará mais diferença em termos de registo do que em termos práticos. Entre o cat. 4 atual e o cat. 5 previsto só há uma variação nos ventos de 5 milhas/h (8 km/h).

Em termos oficiais o Irma só não é atualmente um cat. 5 por 2 milhas/h (3.2 km/h). Isto tendo em conta as alterações de 2012. Pré-2012 a diferença é só de 1.6 km/h.

Continua a ser possível quebrar o recorde do furacão de 1932 (ignorando as diferenças entre meios de vigilância).


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 22:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 23:06)

Irma has surpassed Matthew (2016) in total ACE.

Matthew: 53.9 units
Irma: 54.1 units

Now ranks at 6th for highest total ACE. Soon to be 5th and 4th.


----------



## weatherbox (8 Set 2017 às 23:06)

Orion disse:


> Tivessem estas imagens um menor espaçamento temporal e quase que dava para ver claramente os mesovértices.



Dá para ver uns 2 ou 3 mesovortices, como a inner wall original se desfez andam mais à solta com nuvens a tapar.








A mega dúvida agora é saber se ela agora consegue consolidar a nova wall, se conseguir pode seguir-se uma intensificação dramática, se não conseguir será "bom" entre aspas, menos terrivel, para a Florida.

Para Cuba por um lado o ERC foi bom, por outro expandiu o wind field, há poucos dias atrás parecia haver boas possibilidades do eyewall nem passar em cuba.


----------



## lserpa (8 Set 2017 às 23:16)

Se a atual trajetória para Oeste continuar, será mesmo de se esperar um landfall em Cuba provavelmente.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 23:17)

lserpa disse:


> Se a atual trajetória para Oeste continuar, será mesmo de se esperar um landfall em Cuba provavelmente.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Radar de Cuba  http://www.met.inf.cu/asp/genesis.a...=RADAR&TB2=../Radar/04Camaguey/cmwMAXw01a.gif


----------



## Orion (8 Set 2017 às 23:20)

lserpa disse:


> Se a atual trajetória para Oeste continuar, será mesmo de se esperar um landfall em Cuba provavelmente.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Em teoria o olho do Irma vai raspar o litoral de Cuba. É bom para Cuba e mau para a Flórida. No centro de Cuba não há grandes elevações que possam enfraquecer o ciclone.

A quase totalidade das estações oficiais de Cuba pifaram. Pena.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 23:41)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Set 2017 às 23:44)

http://www.portnassauwebcam.com/


já e bem visível a força do vento..


----------



## lserpa (8 Set 2017 às 23:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Tenho estado a acompanhar pelo floater também.




O gif dá bem a noção da aproximação à costa.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (9 Set 2017 às 00:22)




----------



## criz0r (9 Set 2017 às 01:30)

Belas águas aquelas entre Cuba e a Florida com temperaturas entre os 30 e 34ºC:






Evitando uma das regiões mais Montanhosas de Cuba, não deverá alterar muito o seu potencial até chegar ao "Posto de combustível" oceânico:


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2017 às 02:49)

Não me deixa de ser interessante saber tão pouco quando um furacão cat. 5 encapotado está a atingir um país relativamente populoso e com enormes ligações à Flórida como Cuba.

Felizmente para o governo as áreas mais densamente povoadas (noroeste e este) não devem ser diretamente atingidas...







... mas ainda assim 10% da população de Cuba foi evacuada:



> According to an AFP tally of Cuban civil defense figures, close to a million people have left their homes as a precaution -- either to stay with relatives or in official shelters.



Porque é que isso não é mais conhecido? Cuba tem metade da população da Flórida. Não me parece que o desconhecimento se deva exclusivamente à histeria _floridiana_ que começou há mais de uma semana (se bem que não ajuda nada). O governo cubano lá vai criando uma 'cortina de ferro':



> Sin wifi ni internet en plazas y parques de la Isla. El Gobierno cubano ha desactivado *124 zonas wifi y 167 de internet en toda el país *ante el paso del huracán Irma, que a esta hora golpea la zona oriental aunque sin causar, de momento, mayores daños en Santiago de Cuba o Granma.





> La Empresa de Telecomunicaciones de Cuba (Etecsa) además de desconectar los accesos a internet en plazas y parques cubanos,* desmontó antenas parabólicas de telefonía móvil* para dificultar que el viento derribe las torres, dijo a la televisión estatal cubana el ejecutivo de esta empresa Aníbal Andrés Zayas.



A desculpa dos danos é conveniente mas estas ações têm mais impacto nas comunicações externas, especialmente junto das pessoas mais pobres.

---

Numa nota mais leve, também quero que as reportagens de desastres naturais em PT sejam acompanhadas pelo mesmo género de música que os cubanos puseram a partir do minuto 3:10


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2017 às 03:03)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2017 às 04:09)

*IRMA FAZ LANDFALL COMO CATEGORIA 5 EM CUBA!!!




*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2017 às 04:13)

Segunda vez na história que um categoria 5 faz landfall em Cuba. Único registro era de 1924.
Também segunda fez que um ciclone afeta mais de 2 países como categoria 5, o único até então era Andrew que afetou as Bahamas e os EUA.


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2017 às 04:41)

Aviso 40:



> *INIT 09/0300Z 22.1N 77.7W 140 KT 160 MPH
> 12H 09/1200Z 22.6N 79.1W 140 KT 160 MPH*
> 24H 10/0000Z 23.3N 80.6W 135 KT 155 MPH
> 36H 10/1200Z 24.5N 81.4W 130 KT 150 MPH
> 48H 11/0000Z 26.5N 81.9W 115 KT 130 MPH...INLAND




Só faltou bater o recorde de intensidade absoluta do Allen. Em termos de intensidade prolongada o Irma já é o recordista. Resta só criar mais distância para os outros ciclones.

No aviso 40 o NHC acrescentou 5 milhas/h (8 km/h) ao vento (155 mi/h  160 mi/h) relativamente ao aviso 39. Como escrevi anteriormente, isso tem mais importância para fins de registo do que em termos de efeitos práticos. Os danos seriam os mesmos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 08:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 09:47)




----------



## lserpa (9 Set 2017 às 09:54)

Alguém tinha que se armar em artista... a comparação da realidade com a ficção...






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (9 Set 2017 às 10:51)




----------



## lserpa (9 Set 2017 às 11:01)

Irma aparentemente está a perder alguma estrutura devido ao landfall e à interação com terra.







Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (9 Set 2017 às 11:03)

lserpa disse:


> Alguém tinha que se armar em artista... a comparação da realidade com a ficção...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vá lá que o Katia já "desceu" para tempestade tropical...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 12:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 12:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 12:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 12:48)

SUMMARY OF 800 AM EDT...1200 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...22.6N 79.6W
ABOUT 10 MI...15 KM NW OF CAIBARIEN CUBA
ABOUT 225 MI...365 KM S OF MIAMI FLORIDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...130 MPH...215 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 275 DEGREES AT 12 MPH...19 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...937 MB...27.67 INCHES


----------



## lserpa (9 Set 2017 às 12:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



O aspecto dela já estava a evidenciar isso mesmo. 
Cuba está a ser um travão à sua evolução. 
Deverá agora certamente ditar uma nova sorte para os "States" nomeadamente a Flórida. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Set 2017 às 13:00)

Cuba deu uma valente tareia ao Irma: 





Fonte


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Set 2017 às 14:39)

O furacão Irma já teve melhores dias:


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Set 2017 às 14:42)




----------



## lserpa (9 Set 2017 às 14:44)

Poderá se intensificar mais um pouco no canal entre Cuba e a península da Florida, visto que o deslocamento será lento. Este provavelmente atingirá com mais intensidade o Oeste da Flórida. 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2017 às 14:53)

lserpa disse:


> Poderá se intensificar mais um pouco no canal entre Cuba e a península da Florida, visto que o deslocamento será lento. Este provavelmente atingirá com mais intensidade o Oeste da Flórida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Modelos estão indicando Irma afetando mais a parte oeste da Flórida, que não foi evacuada. Tampa poderia ter ventos de mais de 200 km/h e Miami ter impactos menores que o esperado , mas ainda sim significativos com essa nova trajetória.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2017 às 14:57)

Interação com terra fez Irma perder força, porém aumentou seu campo de vento. 
O olho segue intacto de acordo com reconhecimento, então assim que entrar novamente na água tem potencial para rapidamente se fortalecer.
Bandas de nebulosidade já afetam o sul da Flórida, com rajadas de até 70 km/h sendo registradas. 
Risco de tornados pode aumentar durante a tarde.


Repórter da CNN relatando danos em Cuba.
Segundo ele todo primeiro andar do prédio está inundada.

Radar


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2017 às 14:57)

Daqui a mais um menos 1 hora deve ser publicado o aviso 42. Entretanto, do aviso 41 (9h UTC):



> There is an opportunity for Irma to re-intensity as it crosses the warm waters of the Florida Straits. However, the large-scale models forecast significant westerly shear developing at about 24 h, and it is unclear how much strengthening could occur before then. The first part of the intensity forecast thus calls for little change in strength through 36 h, and Irma is still expected to be a dangerous hurricane as it approaches the Florida Keys and the west coast of Florida.





> INIT 09/0900Z 22.5N 78.8W 135 KT *155 MPH*
> 12H 09/1800Z 22.9N 80.0W 130 KT 150 MPH
> 24H 10/0600Z 23.8N 81.1W 130 KT 150 MPH



Traduzindo  'não fazemos a mínima se vai voltar a cat. 5'. A diferença continua a ser quase insignificante  1 ou 2 milhas/h (1.6/3.2 km/h) alargando eventualmente para 6 milhas/h - 10 km/h.

Os cubanos contestam a avaliação de cat. 5:



> El Centro Nacional de Huracanes de los Estados Unidos asegura que el huracán Irma azota la zona de Camagüey y Ciego de Ávila, en Cuba, con categoría 5, ya que se han registrado vientos de 260 kilómetros por horas (km/h). Sin embargo, desde la Isla, oficialmente no se ha elevado la categoría del huracán, aunque sí se refleja en el *aviso 27 de ciclón tropical que en efecto los vientos son de 260 km/h.*
> 
> Ya este viernes el prestigioso meteorólogo cubano José Rubiera había aclarado que Irma azotaba Cuba con categoría 4, pero siendo "un señor huracán", ya que la diferencia entre la categoría 5 y la 4, es que la máxima posible se estipula a partir de vientos de 252 km/h y en Cuba se estaban registrando este viernes 240 km/h.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2017 às 15:11)

*RAJADA DE 255 km/h *FOI REGISTRADA EM FALLA, CUBA.
VENTOS SUSTENTADOS EM 193 km/h SEGUNDO O INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA CUBANO.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Set 2017 às 15:15)

Alguém falou do Irma a esta malta da costa Oesta da Flórida, Naples  





Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2017 às 15:26)

Camilo Cienfuegos com rajada de 190 km/h.
Acumulados de até 200 mm na província de Holguín.


----------



## Snifa (9 Set 2017 às 15:30)

Mais uma câmera em directo da Flórida ( Miami Beach)


----------



## lserpa (9 Set 2017 às 15:35)

Pois, os cubanos estão a esquecer-se que este sistema também estava por cima do mar... Estes ventos de Cat5 não surgem obrigatóriamente em toda a circunferência do olho. 
Nesse caso, a área mais intensa não teria entrado em terra. 
Se foi registado no RECON, é porque estavam lá! 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Set 2017 às 16:02)

Snifa disse:


> Mais uma câmera em directo da Flórida ( Miami Beach)



Miami não será a melhor opção, a rota prevista é pela zona Oeste


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2017 às 16:03)

Irma agora é categoria 3


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2017 às 16:12)

Apesar da aparente "autodestruição" do furacão com o landfall em Cuba, o NHC mantém a previsão de re-intensificação quando voltar a águas mais quentes já em direção à Flórida. Agora é a altura do nowcasting permanente lá.



> Irma is forecast to restrengthen once it
> moves away from Cuba, and Irma is expected to remain a powerful
> hurricane as it approaches Florida.


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2017 às 16:25)

Aviso 42:



> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 09/1500Z 22.8N 79.8W 110 KT 125 MPH
> 12H 10/0000Z 23.4N 80.7W 115 KT 130 MPH
> ...



A nova previsão indica um cat. 4 intermédio aquando do _landfall_ na Flórida.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2017 às 16:37)

Já há registros de quedas de árvores em FL Keys:


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 16:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 16:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 16:56)




----------



## Orion (9 Set 2017 às 16:56)

*Islas del Caribe temen una temporada turística desastrosa tras el paso del huracán Irma*



> Para este año se esperaba que más de 26 millones de turistas internacionales visitaran el Caribe, según proyectó el Consejo Mundial de Viajes y Turismo (WTTC, por su sigla en inglés) antes del paso de Irma.
> 
> El año pasado, los visitantes extranjeros gastaron 31.000 millones de dólares en el Caribe y se esperaba que sus desembolsos crecieran un 5,3% en 2017. El WTTC estima que el turismo aportó 56.000 millones de dólares al Producto Interno Bruto de la región en 2016.
> 
> Sólo en Barbuda, una pequeña isla rodeada de arrecifes donde viven unas 1.800 personas, las estimaciones preliminares de daños superan los 100 millones de dólares, dijo Hugh Riley, portavoz de la Organización de Turismo del Caribe (CTO).


*http://www.dn.pt/mundo/interior/fur...iados-em-12-mil-milhoes-de-euros-8758635.html*
*Danos em Saint-Martin e Saint-Barthélemy avaliados em 1,2 mil milhões de euros*



> Em Saint-Martin, 60% das casas ficaram inabitáveis, segundo as avaliações dos responsáveis locais.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2017 às 17:03)

Base área de Homestead, Florida acaba de registrar uma rajada de 100 km/h.
Fica ao sul de Miami, FL.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 17:12)

new tornado warning 1208 PM EDT SAT SEP 9 2017

The National Weather Service in Miami has issued a

* Tornado Warning for...
South central Collier County in southwestern Florida...

* Until 1230 PM EDT

* At 1208 PM EDT, a severe thunderstorm capable of producing a
tornado was located 10 miles southwest of Big Cypress National
Preserve, or 11 miles northeast of Chokoloskee, moving west at 45
mph.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2017 às 17:13)

Olho começou a sair de Cuba aparentemente.
Se confirmar terá mais tempo para intensificar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2017 às 17:18)

Alerta de tornado emitido para sul da Flórida.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 17:25)

*Link do radar:* https://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0Z&rid=byx&loop=yes


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2017 às 17:52)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2017 às 18:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 18:04)

Isto pode acontecer por acção de um furacão?


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 18:09)

ZCZC MIATCUAT1 ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

Hurricane Irma Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL112017
100 PM EDT Sat Sep 09 2017

...100 PM EDT POSITION UPDATE...
...IRMA MOVING NEAR THE NORTH COAST OF CUBA ...

Earlier today there was a report from a weather station in Ciego
de Avila, Cuba, of a wind gust to 159 mph (256 km/h).

SUMMARY OF 100 PM EDT...1700 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...23.0N 80.0 W
ABOUT 75 MI...125 KM E of Varadero Cuba
ABOUT 160 MI...255 KM SE of Key West, Florida
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...125 MPH...205 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 280 DEGREES AT 9 MPH...15 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...941 MB...27.79 INCHES

$$
Forecaster Pasch/Mello

NNNN


----------



## vitoreis (9 Set 2017 às 18:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isto pode acontecer por acção de um furacão?


Parece apenas uma maré vazia numa zona de ria. Frequente na Ria Formosa ou Ria de Aveiro.
Onde é?


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Set 2017 às 18:30)




----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Set 2017 às 18:55)




----------



## Iuri (9 Set 2017 às 18:57)

Cuba:


----------



## Iuri (9 Set 2017 às 19:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 19:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 19:39)




----------



## Teya (9 Set 2017 às 19:46)

Irma a se reestruturar muito depressa outra vez depois da passagem por Cuba, é provável que volte a cat. 4, e com cerca de 17 horas pela frente até atingir a Flórida, pode bem chegar a cat.5.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Set 2017 às 19:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isto pode acontecer por acção de um furacão?



Bem, mal ou bem, eu não me surpreendi muito ao ver isso. O que eu sempre achei foi que para haver subida de metros da água do mar junto ao olho dos furacões (o chamado "Storm Surge") ela tem de vir de algum lado..acho eu..


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 20:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 20:08)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2017 às 20:14)

Cuba


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2017 às 20:15)

Não há muito por onde escolher mas se o olho se deslocasse ligeiramente para este, os pântanos do Parque Nacional dos Everglades seriam o primeiro amortecedor. Contudo, a malta do litoral atlântico não ia gostar muito desse cenário.

O trajeto acima publicado não é grande coisa mas o do NAM é pior:






Felizmente para os entusiastas há 2 estações que, em teoria e se sobreviverem, estarão muito próximo ou dentro do olho  http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=SANF1 & http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=KYWF1











---


Orion disse:


> http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=KYWF1



Esta estação, ao contrário da outra, tem histórico interativo  https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/m...its=metric&timezone=GMT&id=8724580&interval=6


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2017 às 20:15)

Danos em Cuba
Caibarien, Cuba @reuterssarah


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 20:21)

FROM NHC 3:00 PM EDT Sat Sep 9

Location: 23.1°N 80.3°W

Moving: W at 9 mph

Min pressure: 938 mb

Max sustained: 125 mph


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2017 às 20:22)

Segue se organizando.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 20:24)




----------



## Orion (9 Set 2017 às 20:31)

Ainda nos Everglades, a maior parte da precipitação da Florida continental ocorrerá lá. As Florida Keys serão a primeira barreira contra a ondulação mais severa. Daqui a 90 minutos será publicada a nova previsão.






E já de vez como curiosidade:


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (9 Set 2017 às 20:46)

@luismeteo3 , 100 nós? Isso equivale a 115 mph, mas os últimos registos no wunderground.com dão conta de 125 mph. Qual a informação que devemos considerar?

Seja como for, é um categoria 3 organizado, apesar de ter perdido algum desenvolvimento vertical, pelo que me apercebi. E se em 9 horas foi capaz de passar de categoria 5 para 3, penso ser igualmente possível passar nas próximas 9 horas de categoria 3 para 5. Sei que não é tão linear quanto isso, mas lá está... 

Faltam 12h a 24h para o landfall da porção mais crítica do furacão, a que gera fortes movimentos verticais e acaba por alimentar a potente máquina. Ou seja, a panela quente vai continuar a ferver durante um período bem mais longo que 9 horas. 

Vejamos, mas espero que passe apenas como categoria 4.
Teria sido bem melhor que mais pessoas tivessem seguido os apelos de evacuação...


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2017 às 21:28)

WPTV  Filial da NBC na Flórida. Na emissão acabou de dizer que o NHC está-se a basear-se no ECM. Houve também um tipo que disse que vai passar o furacão no seu barco. Os apresentadores estão desconcertados.


----------



## Toby (9 Set 2017 às 21:39)

Boa noite,

Webcam com trajetória provável: 

*Keys West*

*Keys West*

*Keys West*

*Keys West*

*Marathon  Key colony beach*

*Keys Largo*
https://youtu.be/LEPJGKZnanQ

*Miami south*
https://youtu.be/_1fpYFEglOk

*Palm Beach Gardens*
https://youtu.be/MAzPbu-NgdU

*Miami beach*
https://youtu.be/85ua_hFYNWk

*Miami beach*
https://youtu.be/LrzgAbp50iw

*Miami beach*
https://youtu.be/u27ogXpIuu0

*Juno Beach*
https://youtu.be/sNw6rz6l_Nk

*Palm Beach Gardens*
https://youtu.be/MAzPbu-NgdU

*West Palm Beach *
https://youtu.be/f3QNPvy2I-s

*Hollywood  Floride *
https://youtu.be/5gFntKt8ABI

*Multi cams*
https://youtu.be/JZvTR7861Yk

*Fort Lauderdale nord de Miami*
https://youtu.be/rhKECLlFcSc

*Juno Beach*
https://youtu.be/sNw6rz6l_Nk

+ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gFntKt8ABI

+ link stations :  http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Set 2017 às 21:53)

Encontrei esta webcam. Bem frequentado o sítio nestas horas.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (9 Set 2017 às 21:56)

Furacão Irma á algumas horas atrás já em Key West:


----------



## Toby (9 Set 2017 às 22:01)

3 estações amadores a seguirem (este noite/amanhã de manhã), se os proprietários deixa-o-rem em função...

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/jclemente/index.php?view=summary&headers=1&type=1

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/umrsmaswxstem/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/umbroadkeywxstem/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## Toby (9 Set 2017 às 22:06)

acredito que uma pessoa já tem posto esta:


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2017 às 22:07)

Aviso anterior - 42:



> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 09/1500Z 22.8N 79.8W 110 KT 125 MPH
> 12H 10/0000Z 23.4N 80.7W 115 KT 130 MPH
> ...



Novo aviso - 43:



> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 09/2100Z 23.4N 80.5W 110 KT 125 MPH
> 12H 10/0600Z 24.1N 81.3W 115 KT 130 MPH
> ...



Em termos gerais a previsão para o aumento da intensidade é a mesma  Um cat. 4 fraco a moderado.



> Data from a NOAA Hurricane Hunter plane sampling Irma indicate that the hurricane has not recovered yet from its interaction with Cuba. It is estimated that the maximum winds are 110 kt.



Próximo aviso  03h UTC. O NHC nem sempre acertou nas previsões relativas à intensidade. Como tal, esta madrugada será crítica.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 22:24)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> @luismeteo3 , 100 nós? Isso equivale a 115 mph, mas os últimos registos no wunderground.com dão conta de 125 mph. Qual a informação que devemos considerar?
> 
> Seja como for, é um categoria 3 organizado, apesar de ter perdido algum desenvolvimento vertical, pelo que me apercebi. E se em 9 horas foi capaz de passar de categoria 5 para 3, penso ser igualmente possível passar nas próximas 9 horas de categoria 3 para 5. Sei que não é tão linear quanto isso, mas lá está...
> 
> ...


o ultimo que vi foi 125mph...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 22:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 22:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 22:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2017 às 22:53)




----------



## Orion (9 Set 2017 às 23:24)




----------



## vitoreis (9 Set 2017 às 23:58)

Aviso de tornados "potentes" na zona de Tamarac... isto vai ser uma festa por aqueles lados! Já não bastava a dimensão do bicho, agora é juntar todo o dramatismo dos media americanos... há-ja sangue frio no acompanhamento do evento!


----------



## Agreste (10 Set 2017 às 00:21)

penso que este ciclone ainda nos reserva uma surpresa final... não vai recurvar e vai entrar no golfo do méxico.

os avisos de ventos ciclónicos para as bahamas deviam ser descontinuados.


----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2017 às 00:27)

Agreste disse:


> penso que este ciclone ainda nos reserva uma surpresa final... não vai recurvar e vai entrar no golfo do méxico.
> 
> os avisos de ventos ciclónicos para as bahamas deviam ser descontinuados.



Realmente ele aparenta estar a dar uma guinada para a esquerda! Será uma reposição do olho? Veremos as próximas horas! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## telegram (10 Set 2017 às 00:29)

Agreste disse:


> penso que este ciclone ainda nos reserva uma surpresa final... não vai recurvar e vai entrar no golfo do méxico.
> 
> os avisos de ventos ciclónicos para as bahamas deviam ser descontinuados.


Isso é uma questão de fé? 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (10 Set 2017 às 00:42)

telegram disse:


> Isso é uma questão de fé?
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk



se a trajetoria está cada vez mais a oeste, não resta muita florida pelo caminho...


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 00:54)

Acho que ainda é cedo para tirar grandes conclusões. Relembro que o olho fez um desvio semelhante quando passou pelas ilhas T&C mas voltou ao trajeto previsto.


----------



## vitoreis (10 Set 2017 às 01:00)

Os modelos estão bastante consistentes... os dados disponíveis não permitem antecipar outro cenário!


----------



## Teya (10 Set 2017 às 01:02)

Orion disse:


> Acho que ainda é cedo para tirar grandes conclusões. Relembro que o olho fez um desvio semelhante quando passou pelas ilhas T&C mas voltou ao trajeto previsto.


 

É mesmo isso, principalmente tendo em conta que nas últimas 4 horas não houve qualquer movimentação, nem para norte, nem para oeste, nem para lado nenhum....parece quase que o olho da tempestade está estacionário, e por isso mesmo, serão ainda muitas horas até se poder tirar conclusões.


----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2017 às 01:05)

Teya disse:


> É mesmo isso, principalmente tendo em conta que nas últimas 4 horas não houve qualquer movimentação, nem para norte, nem para oeste, nem para lado nenhum....parece quase que o olho da tempestade está estacionário, e por isso mesmo, serão ainda muitas horas até se poder tirar conclusões.



Discordo, aconselho ver o GIF do floater do Irma e aí terá uma percepção diferente.

Desloca-se para Oeste e oscilou para sul.
Pode ser temporário.

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/11L/imagery/vis_lalo-animated.gif


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 01:10)

lserpa disse:


> Discordo, aconselho ver o GIF do floater do Irma e aí terá uma percepção diferente.



Prefiro este  http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/wfo/eyw.html

O olho derivou ligeiramente para oeste e ficou estacionário com um ligeiro deslize para sudoeste.

Quanto muito pode ter influência na hora de chegada na Flórida mas globalmente não me parece que tenha havido uma alteração consistente de rumo. Posso estar enganado claro  Falta esperar mais um pouco para ter certezas.


----------



## dahon (10 Set 2017 às 01:11)

Pelo radar parece que está a ocorrer uma substituição da eyewall.  Daí ter abrandado.


----------



## Teya (10 Set 2017 às 01:14)

lserpa disse:


> Discordo, aconselho ver o GIF do floater do Irma e aí terá uma percepção diferente.
> 
> Desloca-se para Oeste e oscilou para sul.
> Pode ser temporário.
> ...


Entre as 20h e as 23 pela mesma imagem, pode ver-se perfeitamente que não houve a movimentação que tem havido nas horas anteriores, e por isso sim, tem estado praticamente parado comparativamente à movimentação anterior. Pode estar a formar uma nova 'eye wall' e a renovar-se. 
Oficialmente move-se a 7mph, mas as medições indicam a 4mph o que é realmente muito lento.


----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2017 às 01:18)

dahon disse:


> Pelo radar parece que está a ocorrer uma substituição da eyewall.  Daí ter abrandado.



Há pouco referi-me a isso, daí referir a oscilação para norte! 

@Orion utilizo este: http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/11L/imagery/vis_lalo-animated.gif

A tempestade é muito potente e daí seja provável uma trajetória errática por vezes.  A diferença do trajeto previsto ao atual apenas é de poucas milhas e daí não poder afirmar uma fuga da tempestade mais para Oeste. 
A tempestade está com deslocamento lento, mas, estacionária não. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 01:21)

Fui confirmar. O aviso 43a saiu há 25 minutos. A posição do olho foi alterada mas o trajeto global continua o mesmo.



Teya disse:


> Entre as 20h e as 23 pela mesma imagem, pode ver-se perfeitamente que não houve a movimentação que tem havido nas horas anteriores, e por isso sim, tem estado praticamente parado comparativamente à movimentação anterior. Pode estar a formar uma nova 'eye wall' e a renovar-se.





lserpa disse:


> A tempestade é muito potente e daí seja provável uma trajetória errática por vezes. A diferença do trajeto previsto ao atual apenas é de poucas milhas e daí não poder afirmar uma fuga da tempestade mais para Oeste.
> A tempestade está com deslocamento lento, mas, estacionária não.








Infelizmente é mais vento e chuva para Cuba mas bom para a Flórida já que o furacão lá vai sendo desgastado.

Às 03h UTC será publicado o aviso 44 com novas estimativas de vento.


----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2017 às 01:24)

O abrandar, também poderá ser sinónimo de mudança de direção. Daí todos nós termos alguma razão 
A qual poderá estar para muito em breve.

Para "glória" do ECM.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (10 Set 2017 às 01:43)

http://digg.com/video/dried-beach-bahamas-after-irma
http://digg.com/2017/irma-winds-video-st-martin


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 01:46)

lserpa disse:


> O abrandar, também poderá ser sinónimo de mudança de direção. Daí todos nós termos alguma razão
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Em teoria o desvio do olho está previsto:






O pior mesmo é a insistência de alguns modelos (incluindo o ECM) na passagem paralela à costa. Os danos serão mais desequilibrados para júbilo de uns e desânimo de outros.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Set 2017 às 01:54)

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=KFLMIDDL25#history


----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2017 às 01:58)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=KFLMIDDL25#history



Rajada máxima registado de 393km/h lolol deve falhar em breve. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Set 2017 às 02:02)

lserpa disse:


> Rajada máxima registado de 393km/h lolol deve falhar em breve.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Parece estar a funcionar bem...mas é possível essa rajada?


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 02:04)

Favor ignorar as cores na legenda. A animação não ficou grande coisa mas o que interessa é o plano geral.

O WRF cubano parece-me minimamente realista não?






Se daqui a 1 hora o olho estiver no mesmo local aí sim. A coisa não está a acontecer como planeado 

Ainda há poucas imagens mas parece que o movimento para norte/noroeste começou (ver os 3 últimos _frames)_  http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/wfo/eyw/h5-mloop-ft.html


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Set 2017 às 02:04)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Parece estar a funcionar bem...mas é possível essa rajada?



Bem ao que parece pelo gráfico foi num momento a meio do dia em que delirou. 0km/h de velocidade do vento e rajadas de 400. Depois voltou ao normal.


----------



## vitoreis (10 Set 2017 às 02:07)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Parece estar a funcionar bem...mas é possível essa rajada?


Não!


----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2017 às 02:07)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Parece estar a funcionar bem...mas é possível essa rajada?



Os anemómetros têm um limite máximo de velocidade, quando atingem esse limite começam a debitar informação falsa. 
Experiência própria...  poderá haver outros factores que levem a valores atrofiados, influencia da água...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 02:20)

Os primeiros efeitos do furacão Irma já se faziam sentir na Florida, apesar de o olho da tempestade ainda estar a mais de 300 km sobre o norte de Cuba, quando o governador deste estado norte-americano, Rick Scott, voltou aos ecrãs de televisão para um último alerta. "Se receberam ordens de evacuação, saiam agora. Não é esta noite. É agora. Assim que a tempestade chegar, as forças de segurança não vos podem salvar", disse, alertando para o risco de subida do nível das águas 4,5 metros acima do normal. "Pensem nisso, vai cobrir as vossas casas. Vocês não vão sobreviver."

http://www.dn.pt/mundo/interior/voc...tes-da-chegada-do-irma-a-florida-8759358.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 02:25)

Danos nas Ilhas Virgens Britânicas:

Danos nas Bahamas:

Danos no Caribe: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4866414/New-photos-Caribbean-islands-ravaged-Irma.html

Ilhas V. Britânicas










Cuba


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 02:26)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 02:30)

Olho pinhole no momento, o ciclo de substituição da parede do olho deve ser finalizado nas próximas horas.
Por ser um furacão muito grande, os ventos demoram para responder a queda de pressão.
Até o momento dois tornados reportados na Flórida.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 02:31)

Cuba


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Set 2017 às 02:32)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Cuba



Essa foto ao que parece é de 2012, depois da passagem do Furacão Sandy...


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 02:32)

O mais próximo que consegui chegar de uma TV Cubana oficial 


Duvido que sejam feitos muitos vídeos de drones relativamente aos danos. O norte cubano deve estar devastado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 02:34)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Essa foto ao que parece é de 2012, depois da passagem do Furacão Sandy...


 Obrigado, irei retirar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 02:50)

Corrente que estava passando sobre a Geórgia desceu e agora está no norte da Flórida.
Irma deve ser capturada e começar a ir para norte agora.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 03:06)

Irma


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 04:08)

O percurso já foi alterado...






... mas no satélite e no radar o olho parece estar a derivar ligeiramente para oeste:







Havana deve estar a receber muito mais chuva do que estava à espera.

A incerteza aumenta:



> Because of Irma's hesitation to move northwestward, the new track guidance has shifted ever so slightly westward, and the new NHC track is just a little left of the previous one. Although it is likely that the eye will move near or over the Lower Keys Sunday morning, the hurricane's angle of approach to the west coast of Florida makes it very difficult to pinpoint exactly where Irma will cross the Florida Gulf coast.



É reduzido o aumento da intensidade do Irma. Está agora previsto que se mantenha, e chegue à Flórida, como um cat. 3 moderado a forte:



> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 10/0300Z 23.5N 81.0W 105 KT 120 MPH
> *12H 10/1200Z 24.7N 81.7W 110 KT 125 MPH*
> ...



Não estão ainda disponíveis os mapas do aviso 44.


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 04:20)

Orion disse:


> Não estão ainda disponíveis os mapas do aviso 44.


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Set 2017 às 08:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 09:05)

ZCZC MIATCUAT1 ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

Hurricane Irma Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL112017
0400 AM EDT Sun Sep 10 2017

...0400 AM EDT POSITION UPDATE...
...CATEGORY 4 IRMA BEARS DOWN ON LOWER KEYS...

A National Ocean Service station on Molasses Reef, Florida recently
recorded a sustained wind speed of 66 mph (105 km/h) with a gust to
85 mph (137 km/h). Key West International Airport just measured a
sustained wind speed of 43 mph (69 km/h) with a gust to 73 mph (117
km/h).

SUMMARY OF 0400 AM EDT...0800 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...23.9N 81.4W
ABOUT 55 MI...90 KM SSE OF KEY WEST FLORIDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...130 MPH...210 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NW OR 310 DEGREES AT 6 MPH...9 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...928 MB...27.40 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 09:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 10:04)

09:00 GMT
24.1°
-81.5°
130 mph 928 mb 
Hurricane
4


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 10:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 10:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 10:27)




----------



## AnDré (10 Set 2017 às 10:34)

Entretanto em Cuba, a estação de Topes de Collantes, bem no centro da Ilha, acumulou nas últimas 24h, *508,9mm*.
Sancti Spíritus: 299,9mm.
Trinidad: 185,7mm.

No município de Villa Clara, também, fortemente afectado pelas bandas de precipitação, as 4 estações oficiais estão sem dados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 10:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 11:04)

10:00 GMT
24.2°
-81.4°
130 mph 929 mb 
Hurricane
4


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 11:42)




----------



## pnlfonseca (10 Set 2017 às 11:48)

Noroeste da parede do olho a chegar ao radar de Key west, a ver se a torre, energia e comunicações aguentam


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 11:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 12:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 12:14)




----------



## Revenge (10 Set 2017 às 12:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 12:37)




----------



## JCARL (10 Set 2017 às 13:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Infelizmente a câmara da PTZtv em Key West está off, possivelmente por falta de energia.
No entanto algumas câmaras estão on, por exemplo:
http://www.portmiamiwebcam.com/


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 13:08)




----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2017 às 13:10)

Podem sempre acompanhar na TV através da CNN ou da FOX News... normalmente a maioria dos serviços de TV têm esses canais.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2017 às 13:12)

Pelo que percebi, o meteorologista do accuweather.com Reed Timmer está em keywest e muito provavelmente estará a fazer o mesmo que fez no Harvey, a filmar o olho... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (10 Set 2017 às 13:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Sou eu que estou a entender mal o gráfico, ou é o tipo que fez o tweet?

Assim de repente parece-me que os valor 3.07 ft não é o máximo absoluto, mas apenas o máximo da diferença entre previsto e observado. Nessa altura a real altura da água era cerca de 0.5, os tais 3ft acima do previsto, visto estar em plena maré baixa.
O valor máximo terá sido perto dos 2ft na última maré alta.
Se estiver a ver bem, provavelmente sim na próxima maré alta o efeito do storm-surge poderá ir ao recorde.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 13:18)

rozzo disse:


> Sou eu que estou a entender mal o gráfico, ou é o tipo que fez o tweet?
> 
> Assim de repente parece-me que os valor 3.07 ft não é o máximo absoluto, mas apenas o máximo da diferença entre previsto e observado. Nessa altura a real altura da água era cerca de 0.5, os tais 3ft acima do previsto, visto estar em plena maré baixa.
> O valor máximo terá sido perto dos 2ft na última maré alta.
> Se estiver a ver bem, provavelmente sim na próxima maré alta o efeito do storm-surge poderá ir ao recorde.


pois eu penso que é isso...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 13:24)




----------



## JCARL (10 Set 2017 às 13:25)

lserpa disse:


> Pelo que percebi, o meteorologista do accuweather.com Reed Timmer está em keywest e muito provavelmente estará a fazer o mesmo que fez no Harvey, a filmar o olho...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Esperamos que tudo lhe corra bem, pois o ponto mais alto da ilha (segundo a wikipedia) tem 5,5 m acima do nível médio do mar.


----------



## JCARL (10 Set 2017 às 13:33)

Das imagens da câmara de Port Miami, dá a sensação que a água já galgou a margens/linha costeira, e inundou áreas em terra.


----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2017 às 13:35)

JCARL disse:


> Esperamos que tudo lhe corra bem, pois o ponto mais alto da ilha (segundo a wikipedia) tem 5,5 m acima do nível médio do mar.



Último update do Reed há cerca de 1 hora e tal. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 13:40)

Já há mortos, 3 pelo menos...  http://www.miamiherald.com/news/weather/hurricane/article172327052.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 13:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já há mortos, 3 pelo menos...  http://www.miamiherald.com/news/weather/hurricane/article172327052.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 13:46)




----------



## vitoreis (10 Set 2017 às 13:46)

lserpa disse:


> Último update do Reed há cerca de 1 hora e tal.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane (10 Set 2017 às 13:48)

As imagens nao deixam margem para dúvidas. Key West desaparece do mapa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 13:52)

*HurricaneTracker App*‏@hurrtrackerapp 2m2 minutes ago
HurricaneTracker App Retweeted Weather STEM

*100 mph wind gust on Virginia Key, FL! #Irma*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 13:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 14:08)

000
WTNT61 KNHC 101300
TCUAT1

Hurricane Irma Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL112017
900 AM EDT Sun Sep 10 2017

...900 AM EDT POSITION UPDATE...
...LOWER FLORIDA KEYS IN THE EYE OF IRMA...

A National Ocean Service station in Key West just measured sustained
winds of 71 mph (113 km/h) with a gust to 90 mph (144 km/h). The
Key West Weather Service Forecast Office recently reported a gust to
91 mph (146 km/h).

SUMMARY OF 900 AM EDT...1300 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...24.6N 81.5W
ABOUT 20 MI...30 KM E OF KEY WEST FLORIDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...130 MPH...215 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NNW OR 330 DEGREES AT 8 MPH...13 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...929 MB...27.43 INCHES

$$
Forecaster Landsea/Mello


----------



## JCARL (10 Set 2017 às 14:08)

Port Miami Webcam (costa leste/Atlântico) já regressou ao activo:

http://www.portmiamiwebcam.com/


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 14:10)




----------



## JCARL (10 Set 2017 às 14:26)

A Hilton beach (costa leste/Atlântico) está activa e com imagens do vento brutais:

http://www.hiltonbeachcam.com/


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 14:33)

*HurricaneTracker App*‏@hurrtrackerapp 5m5 minutes ago
HurricaneTracker App Retweeted NHC Atlantic Ops

*It’s official. First time two Category 4+ storms have made landfall in the US in the same hurricane season. #Irma*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 14:35)




----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 14:40)

Daqui a 90 minutos é publicado o aviso 46.

Aviso 45 (09h UTC):



> *INIT 10/0900Z 24.1N 81.5W 115 KT 130 MPH
> 12H 10/1800Z 25.4N 82.0W 115 KT 130 MPH*
> 24H 11/0600Z 27.8N 82.8W 100 KT 115 MPH
> 36H 11/1800Z 30.5N 84.1W 75 KT 85 MPH...INLAND



O _landfall_ na Flórida ficará com um registo enviesado. Antes de 2012 a cat. 4 começava nas 131 milhas por hora. Após 2012 começa nas 130 milhas por hora.

Ainda assim é importante assinalar o (pequeno) aumento da intensidade (125 mph  130 mph) que foi acima das previsões.


----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2017 às 14:53)

Mais de key West. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 14:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 15:00)




----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2017 às 15:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Rajada, não vento sustentado... até agora não vi nada que evidenciasse ser um CAT. 4.  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 15:06)

O olho acabou por passar entre as bóias. A melhor PC que se conseguiu apanhar foi esta:











40m/s  144 km/h

Até foi preciso olhar para a imprensa estrangeira 



> En Cuba, las autoridades anunciaron “daños significativos”, pero no ha habido por ahora víctimas mortales. Sigue en vivo y en directo la evolución y trayectoria del *huracán*.


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 15:09)

lserpa disse:


> Rajada, não vento sustentado... até agora não vi nada que evidenciasse ser um CAT. 4.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



A estação está aqui  http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/mesowest/timeseries.php?sid=TS607&num=48&banner=gmap&raw=0&w=325

Em teoria passou muito próximo do olho.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 15:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 15:18)




----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 15:24)




----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2017 às 15:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Já foi postado


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 15:31)

*Eric Blake *‏Verified account@EricBlake12 9m9 minutes ago
Eric Blake Retweeted victor murphy

#*Irma** broke the lowest pressure on record in #KeyWest by about 11mb (old ~963, new ~952). Records go back to the late 1800s HT @DRmetwatch*


----------



## JCARL (10 Set 2017 às 15:32)

Hilton Beach: Mar a galgar a estrada

http://www.hiltonbeachcam.com/

Port Miami: Está lindo, sim .... Um coisa jeitosa!

http://www.portmiamiwebcam.com/


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 15:34)

ZCZC MIATCUAT1 ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

Hurricane Irma Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL112017
1000 AM EDT Sun Sep 10 2017

...1000 AM EDT POSITION UPDATE...
...IRMA'S EYE BEGINNING TO MOVE AWAY FROM THE LOWER FLORIDA KEYS...

A 93 mph (150 km/h) gust was recently measured at Carysfort Reef
Light near Key Largo. A National Ocean Service station in Key West
just reported a sustained wind of 67 mph (107 km/hr) and a gust to
89 mph (143 km/h).

SUMMARY OF 1000 AM EDT...1400 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...24.8N 81.5W
ABOUT 25 MI...40 KM NE OF KEY WEST FLORIDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...130 MPH...215 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NNW OR 330 DEGREES AT 8 MPH...13 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...929 MB...27.43 INCHES

$$
Forecaster Landsea/Mello

NNNN


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 15:46)




----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 15:46)




----------



## JCARL (10 Set 2017 às 15:49)

É uma pena a câmara de Port Miami estar fixada na sova que um iate está a levar, e não fazer a rodagem da direita para a esquerda, para ver quais os danos no interior.


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 15:50)

Port Miami está mesmo qualquer coisa... aquele barco que se vê praticamente desapareceu, o mastro já era


----------



## criz0r (10 Set 2017 às 15:51)

Impressionante a força do vento na câmara de Port Miami, o mar está a invadir terra dentro como bem entende.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 15:51)

ZCZC MIATCPAT1 ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

BULLETIN
Hurricane Irma Advisory Number 46
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL112017
1100 AM EDT Sun Sep 10 2017

...IRMA HEADED FOR THE SOUTHWEST FLORIDA COAST...
...WINDS CONTINUE TO INCREASE OVER SOUTH FLORIDA...

SUMMARY OF 1100 AM EDT...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...25.0N 81.5W
ABOUT 80 MI...125 KM SSE OF NAPLES FLORIDA
ABOUT 115 MI...180 KM SSE OF FT. MYERS FLORIDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...130 MPH...215 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...N OR 350 DEGREES AT 9 MPH...15 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...933 MB...27.55 INCHES

Slightly weaker


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 15:55)




----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 15:56)

Aviso 46:



> Latest observations from the Air Force Hurricane Hunters had flight-level winds that corresponded to surface winds near 110 kt. Thus, given sampling considerations, the 115-kt intensity is retained for this advisory.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> *INIT 10/1500Z 25.0N 81.5W 115 KT 130 MPH*
> 12H 11/0000Z 26.6N 82.1W 110 KT 125 MPH
> ...



Tudo na mesma. Há dúvidas mas o Irma continua na cat. 4 por apenas 1.6 km/h.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 16:02)

Furacão poderia fazer landfall próximo a Naples, Flórida.
Está mais a leste que o previsto.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 16:03)

Rajadas de vento mais fortes até o momento.
@KeraunosObs


----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2017 às 16:04)

Orion disse:


> Aviso 46:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O mais interessante é que os valores de Cat. 4 continuam a não ser registados em terra. O vento sustentado registado ficou muito aquém das 130milhas/h. Vamos ver o que se regista em Tampa...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 16:04)

Mar recuou na Baía de Tampa, o storm surge pode ser significativo mais a noite.

https://twitter.com/WeatherKait


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 16:05)

Storm Surge em Marathon, Florida


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 16:12)

Curiosidades:
Irma fez landfall praticamente no mesmo local, intensidade e data de Donna, 1960.
Landfall com menor pressão desde Katrina (920 mbar).
Perde apenas de Ivan como o ciclone que mais tempo foi um grande furacão, já são quase 9 dias.

Trajetória de Donna, 1960


----------



## rokleon (10 Set 2017 às 16:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


vídeo disso


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 16:16)

lserpa disse:


> O mais interessante é que os valores de Cat. 4 continuam a não ser registados em terra. O vento sustentado registado ficou muito aquém das 130milhas/h. Vamos ver o que se regista em Tampa...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Lembro-me de há alguns anos isto ter sido discutido por aqui. Tendo em conta a proximidade da tempestade o NWS não ia despromover a tempestade. Podia dar uma ideia errada à população.

O problema nem é tanto dos ventos já que isso só seria problema se não houvesse observações dos aviões. Para mim a questão mais importante é que se está a descontextualizar a intensidade '4'. Nem todos os '4' são iguais e o Irma (como o José que têm a mesma PC) há pouco tempo eram um '3'. Claro que isso tem mais pertinência académica do que prática para o comum indígena.



Felipe Freitas disse:


> Curiosidades:
> Irma fez landfall praticamente no mesmo local, intensidade e data de Donna, 1960.
> Landfall com menor pressão desde Katrina (920 mbar).
> Perde apenas de Ivan como o ciclone que mais tempo foi um grande furacão, já são quase 9 dias.
> ...



Tarefa engraçada para daqui a uns tempos: Comparar o trajeto Donna 1960 vs Irma 2017 

---







> That storm, Hurricane Andrew, made landfall southwest of Miami in 1992, killing 65 people, destroying 63,000 homes and inflicting $26.5 billion in economic losses.



Qual é a surpresa quando, por exemplo, o Caribe fica devastado? Os últimos 100 anos tiveram um crescimento populacional sem precedentes.

Para o monstro que foi o Irma até nem matou muitas pessoas.


----------



## criz0r (10 Set 2017 às 16:19)

A situação está claramente muito pior em Fort Lauderdale, nem sei como é que aqueles semáforos e sinais verticais ainda ali estão.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Set 2017 às 16:23)

Estação em Fort Lauderdale com ventos sustentados sempre acima dos 100 km/h.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=KFLFORTL44


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2017 às 16:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 16:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 16:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 16:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 16:50)




----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 16:57)

*The worst is over for the Florida Keys. Miami isn't done yet.*

The Florida Keys have seen the worst of Irma now as the hurricane moves up the west coast now. Some areas are bracing for up to 15 feet of storm surge, also known as flooding.

Miami, however, will continue to see strong winds for hours. There have been 100 mph wind gusts. A crane in downtown Miami has collapsed. The city is expecting 3 feet to 6 feet of storm surge.


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Set 2017 às 16:58)

Brickell Ave /Miami) inundada, estamos na maré cheia


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 17:05)

> - 3.25 day lifetime as a Category 5 hurricane – tied with Cuba (1932) for longest lifetime as Category 5



O Irma esteve quase a bater o recorde. Fica para outro ciclone certamente.



Isto é coisa de _tsunami_


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 17:07)

*Deputy dies in car crash after leaving hurricane shelter*

Hardee County Sheriff’s Deputy Julie Bridges was killed in a head-on collision while driving home from an all-night shift at a hurricane shelter, Hardee County Sheriff Arnold Lanier told CNN.
Bridges, 42, was on her way home to pick up belongings, when her vehicle collided with another car around 6:30 a.m. ET, Lanier said.

Bridges was a 13-year veteran with the Hardee County Sheriff’s Office. She was planning on returning to work another shift this morning when she was killed.


*More than 1.43 million without power in Florida*

More than 1.43 million customers across 27 counties in Florida are without power as of 11 a.m. ET, according to Florida Power and Light.

That’s approximately 29% of the more than 4.88 million customers.

More than 680,000 of customers without power are from the Miami-Dade area.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 17:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 17:19)




----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 17:19)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 17:41)

Landfall em Naples, FL está cada vez mais provável.
Pressão de 985 mbar na cidade.
Vídeo do Josh na cidade:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 17:42)

Storm surge causou danos em Big Pine Key.
Fotos de Jim Edds











Miami
Foto de Erika Glover


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 17:43)

Rajada de 175 Km/h em Pembroke Pines.
1.5 milhões estão sem energia na Flórida.


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 17:54)

*4 numbers that show Irma's power*

Irma’s landfall this morning means that *2017 is the first year on record* that two Category 4 or higher hurricanes have made landfall in the same year.
Irma spent *3 days* *as a Category 5* hurricane — the longest in the modern era (since we began tracking storms on satellite in 1966).
*More than 8 million people *face hurricane-force wind gusts (74+ mph) in Florida and southern Georgia.
As Irma moves inland, *more than 45 million people* face wind gusts of tropical-storm force (39 mph+), mainly across in Florida, Georgia, Alabama, Tennessee, North Carolina and South Carolina.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 18:03)

Ventos aumentando em Naples:

STORM SURGE em FL Keys (Cudjoe Key)
@ChrisSuchanKCTV


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 18:07)




----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 18:09)

O percurso do Irma certamente terá alguns ajustes. Ainda demorará alguns meses até que o trajeto entre para o mapa dinâmico.


----------



## hurricane (10 Set 2017 às 18:11)

Qual é a máxima de ventos sustentados em Portugal?


----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2017 às 18:12)

hurricane disse:


> Qual é a máxima de ventos sustentados em Portugal?



Continental?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane (10 Set 2017 às 18:29)

lserpa disse:


> Continental?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Sim mas já agora também insular.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 18:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 19:00)

2:00 PM EDT Sun Sep 10
Location: 25.6°N 81.8°W
Moving: N at 12 mph
Min pressure: 936 mb
Max sustained: 120 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 19:06)




----------



## JCARL (10 Set 2017 às 19:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Admira-me é como ele aguentou tanto tempo, com a sova que estava a levar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 19:13)

Múltiplos avisos de tornados no leste da Florida.
Tornado confirmado próximo de Fort Lauderdale, FL.


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 19:22)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 19:31)

Marco Island entrando na parede do olho.
Jeff: https://www.pscp.tv/Jeff_Piotrowski/1LyxBEydlDnJN


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 19:47)

NAPLES, FL: 

MARCO ISLAND:


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 19:52)

*Cubans wade, boat through downtown Havana after Hurricane Irma*

http://uk.reuters.com/video/2017/09...town-havana?videoId=372505929&videoChannel=75


----------



## bandevelugo (10 Set 2017 às 19:55)

hurricane disse:


> Sim mas já agora também insular.



Sustentados não sei, mas o IPMA dá como máximos de rajada no Continente o ciclone de fevereiro de 1941 (na serra do Pilar/Porto, superior a 167km/h, velocidade máxima registada pelo anemómetro antes de se partir) e nos Açores 168 km/h em 1995 aquando do ciclone Tanya.

O máximo deve ter sido no ciclone de 41, que destruiu metade de PT

Na Madeira ou não há anemómetros ou só existem brisas...http://www.lojamadeirense.com/521/brisa-maracuja-033sr-pck-4x6-lata.jpg

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/extremos.clima/index.jsp?page=extreme_co.xml
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/extremos.clima/index.jsp?page=extreme_az.xml


----------



## nunosr (10 Set 2017 às 20:16)

https://www.instagram.com/lifestyle_miami/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 20:16)

Marco Island Emergency. Operations Center (MIEOC) teve rajada de *209 km/h*.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 20:20)

Irma fazendo segundo landfall como categoria 3.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 20:37)

Rajada de 185  km/h em Naples, FL.
Marco Island:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 20:38)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 20:45)

Marco Island no olho.
2 milhões sem energia na Florida.


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 20:48)




----------



## JCARL (10 Set 2017 às 20:51)

Boas imagens de Port Miami WebCam:

http://www.portmiamiwebcam.com/


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 20:51)

000
WTNT61 KNHC 101941
TCUAT1

Hurricane Irma Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL112017
335 PM EDT Sun Sep 10 2017

...CENTER OF HURRICANE IRMA MAKES LANDFALL AT MARCO ISLAND...

The center of Hurricane Irma made landfall in Marco Island in
southwest Florida at 3:35 pm EDT as a Category 3 hurricane.
A 130 mph wind gust was recently reported by the Marco Island Police
Department.

SUMMARY OF 335 PM EDT...1935 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...25.9N 81.7W
OVER MARCO ISLAND
ABOUT 15 MI...25 KM SSE OF NAPLES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...115 MPH...185 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...N OR 350 DEGREES AT 12 MPH...19 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...940 MB...27.76 INCHES

$$
Forecaster Landsea/Onderlinde


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 20:53)

mais uma a cair..


----------



## hurricane (10 Set 2017 às 20:53)

bandevelugo disse:


> Sustentados não sei, mas o IPMA dá como máximos de rajada no Continente o ciclone de fevereiro de 1941 (na serra do Pilar/Porto, superior a 167km/h, velocidade máxima registada pelo anemómetro antes de se partir) e nos Açores 168 km/h em 1995 aquando do ciclone Tanya.
> 
> O máximo deve ter sido no ciclone de 41, que destruiu metade de PT
> 
> ...



Obrigado


----------



## dASk (10 Set 2017 às 20:53)

Parede do olho a entrar em Naples,FL podem ver as imagens em direto na CNN mudou drasticamente para pior as condições de vento e chuva nos ultimos minutos!


----------



## cardu (10 Set 2017 às 20:57)

O director da cnn devia ser despedido por colocar em risco de vida os jornalistas que fazem estes directos .... Definitivamente a America é so gente atrasada


----------



## dASk (10 Set 2017 às 20:58)

Completamente absurdo como é que aqueles jornalistas andam na rua com estas condições.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 21:03)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 21:05)




----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 21:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 21:07)




----------



## dahon (10 Set 2017 às 21:11)

Completa insanidade a reportagem em directo da CNN.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 21:16)

*RAJADA DE 210 km/h EM NAPLES*


----------



## dahon (10 Set 2017 às 21:18)

Vai ser interessante ver na CNN quando Naples ficar no centro do olho e o vento acalmar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 21:19)




----------



## pnlfonseca (10 Set 2017 às 21:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 21:24)




----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2017 às 21:34)

Naples preste a entrar no olho 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 21:35)




----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2017 às 21:37)

Neste momento a maré de tempestade começa a invadir as ruas de Naples!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 21:40)

Naples teve ventos sustentados de 150 km/h e rajadas de 217 km/h.
Olho está sobre a cidade no momento.
Storm surge chegando (vermelho).


----------



## cardu (10 Set 2017 às 21:41)

O que acontece quando o olho chegar a naples?


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 21:42)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 21:45)

cardu disse:


> O que acontece quando o olho chegar a naples?


 Vento acalma por alguns momentos, a pressão chega ao menor valor e storm surge, uma maré ciclônica.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2017 às 21:46)

hurricane disse:


> Qual é a máxima de ventos sustentados em Portugal?



Só sei valor de rajada,recentemente 17 de  Outubro de 2015, a estação do Cabo da Roca registou uma rajada máxima de 169 km/h.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 21:47)

Naples teve rajada de* 228 km/h.*

4:34 PM: #Naples Municipal Airport recorded a wind gust of 142 mph (WeatherBug mesonet NPLMP).


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 21:47)




----------



## dahon (10 Set 2017 às 21:52)

Incrível a calmia no olho.
Agora é o storm surge.


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 21:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 21:55)




----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2017 às 21:55)

é assustador a calmaria do olho em Naples


----------



## Iuri (10 Set 2017 às 21:56)

Na CNN agora, repórter em Naples em pleno olho do furacão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 21:56)

ZCZC MIATCUAT1 ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

Hurricane Irma Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL112017
400 PM EDT Sun Sep 10 2017

...400 PM EDT POSITION UPDATE...
...CENTER OF HURRICANE IRMA JUST INLAND NEAR NAPLES...

A 130 mph (209 km/h) wind gust was recently reported by the Marco
Island Police Department. A 71 mph (114 km/h) sustained wind and
97 mph (156 km/h) gust was recently reported at a weather station in
Naples.

SUMMARY OF 400 PM EDT...2000 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...26.0N 81.7W
ABOUT 10 MI...15 KM SE OF NAPLES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...115 MPH...185 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...N OR 350 DEGREES AT 12 MPH...19 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...940 MB...27.76 INCHES

$$
Forecaster Landsea/Onderlinde

NNNN


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 21:56)




----------



## pnlfonseca (10 Set 2017 às 21:58)

As baías da costa oeste que estavam a norte do olho tinham vento de norte/nordeste, o vento e baixa pressão empurrou a água para sul/sudoeste. Quando o olho passa para norte dessas baías o vento roda 180º e a água que foi empurrada vai regressar bem como mais água adicional que será empurrada de sul, roubada de outro lado. Hora dos Moisés se porem em terra firme para não serem apanhados de supresa como a vaca marinha da foto acima


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2017 às 22:01)

Calmaria em Naples no olho do furacão, não tarda muito e os ventos recuperam a sua fúria, soprando da direcção oposta.

Directo CNN:


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 22:01)

*More than 2.3 million without power in Florida*

At least 2,342,832 customers are without power across the state of Florida as Hurricane Irma rakes along its western coast


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 22:05)

*Irma is now Category 2 hurricane*

Irma is now a Category 2 hurricane with sustained winds of 110 mph. The eye (with calm conditions) is over Naples right now. As the eye moves to the north it will bring dangerous storm surge as the winds change direction and become onshore.


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 22:05)

Tantos _billions and billions of dollars_ que o NHC gasta em modelos para depois isto aparecer em notificações oficiais (aviso 47):



> The track guidance remains in good agreement, and the official forecast is close to the model consensus with a slight lean toward the ECMWF solution. This is very close to the previous NHC track.



*US forecast models have been pretty terrible during Hurricane Irma*

O contribuinte devia fazer queixa da NOAA. Muito mau retorno no investimento.


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 22:06)




----------



## vitoreis (10 Set 2017 às 22:11)

Esta acalmia é fenomenal! A natureza não pára de surpreender


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 22:12)

*23 confirmed dead from Irma.*
*
https://www.nbcnews.com/video/watch-live-coverage-of-hurricane-irma-1040645699733*


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 22:24)




----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 22:30)




----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 22:33)

Naples, estação com falhas. Rajada máxima:







63.95 nós  118 km/h.

A PC mínima bate certo com o aviso (939.7 hPa). O vento nem por isso. Estranho


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 22:40)

*President Trump approves disaster declaration for Florida*

President Trump approved a request from Florida for a disaster declaration ordering federal aid to supplement state, tribal and local recovery efforts.

The action makes federal funding available in nine counties, including Miami-Dade and Hillsborough, which covers Tampa.

Assistance can include grants for temporary housing and home repairs, low-cost loans to cover uninsured property losses and other programs.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 22:41)

Essas rajadas em Naples podem ter sido provocadas por breves tornados.
Esse quase levou o repórter:


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 22:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 23:09)

*Eric Elwell*‏Verified account@EElwellWHIO 3h3 hours ago
*BREAKING : The NWS in Key West Florida has lost the ability to communicate & transmit alerts. The NWS in Austin, TX has taken over. #Irma*


----------



## pnlfonseca (10 Set 2017 às 23:22)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Essas rajadas em Naples podem ter sido provocadas por breves tornados.
> Esse quase levou o repórter:



Foi precisamente na Florida ao estudar os estragos provocados pelo furacão Andrew em 1992 que Ted Fujita descobriu que existiam meso-vórtices nos furacões, na altura chamou-lhes mini-swirls.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2017 às 23:22)

From the link posted below by CharlestonGal regarding the Keys:

"Monroe County Emergency Management Director Martin Senterfitt called the destruction caused by Irma, a massive Category 4 storm when it impacted the Keys, a “humanitarian crisis.” Among the services coming to the Keys are “disaster mortuary teams,” he told the conference call." Ominous.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Set 2017 às 00:33)




----------



## TiagoLC (11 Set 2017 às 00:47)

A água da baía de Tampa já recuou. Infelizmente, o pior está para vir.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Set 2017 às 00:57)

Alguém consegue mostrar a calma no olho? Cheguei tarde...


----------



## huguh (11 Set 2017 às 01:33)

Docas em Marco Island antes e 20min depois


----------



## huguh (11 Set 2017 às 01:34)

*Transformers blowing in Orlando*

Even with the storm a few hours away, transformers blowing in Orlando and lights that are smashing to the ground from heavy wind gusts.

Emergency officials have enacted the curfew, but people are still driving and walking around downtown area.

County officials suspect the worst in central Florida around midnight.


----------



## AndréGM22 (11 Set 2017 às 02:09)

Bem a previsão do trajeto deste furacão está a sair completamente ao lado à NOA


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2017 às 02:14)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Bem a previsão do trajeto deste furacão está a sair completamente ao lado à NOA








Sim, o olho está/estava a derivar para este.

É o que dá ter montes de modelos imperfeitos. Tenta-se encontrar um consenso mas nem sempre a teoria se traduz na realidade.

Os avisos englobam sempre alguma incerteza daí a sua abrangência. Pequenos desvios nem sempre implicam grande mudanças posteriores.


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2017 às 02:23)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Alguém consegue mostrar a calma no olho? Cheguei tarde...


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2017 às 02:46)

A deriva para este do olho é bom para Tampa, cidade onde se centravam boa parte das preocupações, e para o litoral do Golfo. O desgaste do furacão também ocorre no centro da península onde há menos gente. Contudo, há mais vento para o litoral atlântico e para Orlando.






No anterior trajeto o olho passava por cima de Tampa. Na nova atualização a passagem, em teoria, deve ocorrer ligeiramente mais para este. Mais pequenas variações devem ocorrer ao longo desta noite.


----------



## huguh (11 Set 2017 às 02:51)

*2 tornadoes touch down in Brevard County*

Two tornadoes have touched down in Brevard County, according to Tod Goodyear, spokesman for the Brevard County Sheriff’s Office.

One in tornado touched down in Mims and one in Palm Bay, said Goodyear. Mobile homes have been destroyed, but no injuries reported, he said.

Goodyear says it just goes to show that just because the storm headed west, evacuees shouldn’t return -- they aren't out of harm’s way.

*Hurricane Irma kills 26 people in the Caribbean*

The death toll from Hurricane Irma in the Caribbean has increased to 26:

9 in French territories in the Caribbean, according to
1 in Anguilla
1 in Barbuda
4 in the US VI
3 deaths in Puerto Rico (Note: Deaths were indirectly related to Irma)
4 in St. Marteen
4 in the British Virgin Islands

*Irma power outages top 3 million*

More than 3 million customers are without power across the state of Florida as Hurricane Irma travels north.

According to numbers on their websites:


*Florida Power and Light:* 2,991,720 outages (last updated at 7:30 p.m. ET)
*Tampa Electric: *112,759
*Orlando : *33,909
*Total: *3,138,388


----------



## huguh (11 Set 2017 às 02:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2017 às 08:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2017 às 08:52)




----------



## TiagoLC (11 Set 2017 às 13:24)

Felizmente, o furacão Irma já não é furacão. Enfraqueceu para tempestade tropical. 
Fonte


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2017 às 16:39)

As autoridades cubanas passaram do 8 ao 80. Depois de inicialmente terem dito que não haviam mortos, agora confirmaram 10. Mais, publicaram literalmente tudo  nome, idade, morada, número de identificação e até motivo da morte. De facto uma transparência quase invejável.



> Hurricane Irma was downgraded to a tropical storm this morning as it continues to batter the South with winds, torrential rain and dangerous storm surges. The storm has killed 37 people in the Caribbean and at least five people in Florida, and it's left nearly 6 million Florida customers without power.



ABC



> This is the first time in the history of record keeping that two Category 4 or higher hurricanes, Harvey and Irma, have struck the U.S. mainland in the same year.
> 
> "That is extraordinary by itself," Dr. Joel N. Myers, AccuWeather founder, president and chairman, said.





> "We believe the damage estimate from Irma to be about $100 billion, among the costliest hurricanes of all time. This amounts to 0.5 of a percentage point of the GDP of $19 trillion," Myers said.
> 
> "We estimated that Hurricane Harvey is to be the costliest weather disaster in U.S. history at $190 billion or one full percentage point of the GDP. Together, AccuWeather predicts these two disasters amount to 1.5 of a percentage point of the GDP, which will about equal and therefore counter the natural growth of the economy for the period of mid-August through the end of the fourth quarter," Myers added.



AW


----------



## rokleon (11 Set 2017 às 19:37)




----------



## Orion (11 Set 2017 às 21:36)




----------



## Orion (11 Set 2017 às 21:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2017 às 21:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2017 às 22:17)




----------



## pnlfonseca (11 Set 2017 às 23:12)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Bem a previsão do trajeto deste furacão está a sair completamente ao lado à NOA



Nem por isso. Passam a vida a dizer às pessoas para não se fixarem na linha mas sim no cone













Orion disse:


> É o que dá ter montes de modelos imperfeitos. Tenta-se encontrar um consenso mas nem sempre a teoria se traduz na realidade.



Isso quer dizer o quê, não percebi


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2017 às 23:50)

pnlfonseca disse:


> Isso quer dizer o quê, não percebi



O NHC tem ao seu dispor muitos modelos. Há modelos estruturalmente maus e outros que têm desempenhos geralmente bons ou muito bons. Contudo, não há nenhum infalível. Como é que se sabe que um modelo geralmente confiável está a falhar? Vê-se o desempenho passado.

A médio prazo o ECM modelou melhor o trajeto do Irma mas o GFS levou a melhor no _landfall_. Claro que a malta do NHC inevitavelmente ficou com o processo de tomada de decisão inadvertidamente enviesado porque acompanhava em tempo real a superioridade do ECM face ao GFS.

O _landfall_ na ilha Marco ocorreu às 19:35h UTC do dia 10.

Aviso 46, 15h UTC:



> The track guidance remains fairly tightly clustered with the ECMWF track a little to the left and slower than the other models. The official track forecast lies between the model consensus and the ECMWF solution. This is just slightly east of the previous official forecast.



Aviso 47, 21h UTC:



> The track guidance remains in good agreement, and the official forecast is close to the model consensus with a slight lean toward the ECMWF solution. This is very close to the previous NHC track.



Na realidade o ECM não esteve muito bem:


O NHC tenta encontrar um consenso entre os vários modelos mas o que é que se faz quando há discrepâncias significativas? Enquanto que a utilização dos cones de incerteza visa minimizar esse problema, isso é mais dirigido para o consumo público. Pequenos desvios recorrentes na trajetória (mesmo na ordem dos 40/50 kms) podem fazer grande diferença. A ilha Marco é um excelente exemplo já que não estava na rota direta do olho na ótica do ECM mas estava na perspetiva do GFS.

Claro que em teoria esse tipo de situações é cada vez menos frequente. Mas voltarão a ocorrer inevitavelmente. No último aviso publicado do Irma (51) já se faz referência explícita aos 2 modelos 'principais':



> Synoptic center fixes give a continued north-northwestward motion of 340/15 kt. There is little change to the track forecast reasoning. For the next day or two, Irma or its remnants should move on a north-northwestward to northwestward track along the periphery of a broad mid-level cyclonic gyre. *The official forecast is a blend of the latest GFS and ECMWF solutions*.


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2017 às 00:05)

Acrescento que a diferença entre o GFS e o ECM consiste em ter o olho a atropelar Tampa com danos potencialmente massivos (ECM) ou ter o olho a passar ligeiramente a leste com danos significativos mas muito abaixo do que poderia ter sido (GFS).


Adaptando para a realidade portuguesa (Açores), tendo em conta as curtas distâncias, é a diferença entre ter o olho a passar por cima das ilhas ou a passar no mar entre as ilhas. E há os exemplos dos Gordons e do Alex que poderiam ter sido mais graves do que foram.


----------



## pnlfonseca (12 Set 2017 às 00:16)

A pergunta era em relação à afirmação "É o que dá ter montes de modelos imperfeitos", dá a ideia que conhece soluções melhores.

Em relação ao furacão Irma a parte mais critica foi a fase em que andou num eyewall replacement cycle e depois passou pela costa cubana, não só modelos não conseguem prever esses processos, não fazem puto de ideia basicamente, como isso sucedeu numa fase critica em termos de steering currents em que o anticiclone a nordeste começou a enfraquecer e o cavado a noroeste começava a entrar. O anticiclone do Atlantico foi quem empurrou o Irma para aquela zona e o cavado foi o que depois o impulsionou para norte. Junte a isso o drag de terra na passagem pelo norte de Cuba e tem uma situação muito imprevisível em que é muito dificil de prever o exacto momento em que começava a ganhar latitude, e na Florida, uma pequena diferença faz toda a diferença.

Dito isto, apesar disso tudo, mesmo assim ficou tudo bem encaixado no cone da NOAA/NHC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2017 às 10:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2017 às 10:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2017 às 10:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2017 às 10:21)

*Irma death toll in US rises to 10; leaves 'devastation' in Florida Keys*

Hurricane Irma was still wreaking havoc in South Carolina late Monday after causing at least 10 deaths in Florida, Georgia and South Carolina.

A flash flood emergency was issued for Charleston Monday afternoon as Irma, which was downgraded to a tropical depression Monday evening, battered the Southeast with torrential rain and dangerous storm surges.









Mic Smith/AP
A Charleston, S.C. resident puts plastic up over his apartment door as a car rests in floodwaters near East Bay Street in Charleston, S.C., Sept. 10, 2017.more +









St. Johns County Fire Rescue/Facebook
SJCFR Urban Search and Rescue teams are finding numerous homes throughout the county that have been damaged by high winds, fallen trees and flood waters.more +









Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images
A car sits abandoned in storm surge waters along North Fort Lauderdale Beach Boulevard as Hurricane Irma hits the southern part of the state Sept. 10, 2017 in Fort Lauderdale, Fla.more +




*The latest*
As of late Monday, Irma was about 95 miles south of Atlanta, moving north-northwest at 15 mph with sustained winds of 35 mph. The storm is expected to continue to weaken as its center moves northwest Tuesday.

A tornado watch across parts of the Georgia coast, including Savannah, and South Carolina has been cancelled.

Irma brought heavy rain and wind to Atlanta on Monday night. A wind gust of 64 mph was reported in Atlanta on Monday afternoon and heavy rainfall was recorded across the Southeast. Brunswick, Georgia recorded over 6 inches of rain Monday and Beaufort, South Carolina registered nearly 5.9 inches.

On Monday, President Donald Trump approved a state of emergency declaration in Alabama after speaking to Gov. Kay Ivey on the phone the day before, the White House announced.

Monday morning, water raced through the streets of Jacksonville, Florida, bringing record levels of storm surge along the coast and inland rivers.








Will Dickey/The Florida Times-Union via AP
Street flooding is prevalent on the Southbank of downtown as Hurricane Irma passes by in Jacksonville, Fla., Sept. 11, 2017.more +









Will Dickey/The Florida Times-Union via AP
Urban Flood Water Rescue Team 2, with the Jacksonville Fire and Rescue Department, makes its way along San Marco Boulevard on the Southbank of downtown as Hurricane Irma passes by, Sept. 11, 2017, in Jacksonville, Fla.more +




View image on Twitter





 Follow


Jax Sheriff's Office 

✔@JSOPIO
For those contemplating driving around (down)town today...this seems to be a recurring theme. #JSO recommends not.

7:40 PM - Sep 11, 2017

 
Tallahassee appears to have been spared from injuries, major damage or flooding, the emergency management director for Leon County told ABC News Monday morning. The major issue there are power outages from trees that fell over power lines.

Bumper-to-bumper traffic was seen on Interstate 4 heading toward the west coast of Florida as those who were evacuated made their way back home.
...
http://abcnews.go.com/US/irma-leaves-dead-florida-37-dead-caribbean-millions/story?id=49758372


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2017 às 11:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2017 às 11:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2017 às 12:36)




----------



## Orion (12 Set 2017 às 16:05)

*A $150 Billion Misfire: How Disaster Modelers Got Irma So Wrong*











Como mera curiosidade, já passaram alguns anos desde o último 'Irma' nos Açores.


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2017 às 16:58)

*Irma kills 2 in Georgia and 2 in South Carolina*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2017 às 09:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2017 às 09:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2017 às 20:54)

29 mortos só nos Estados Unidos...

The storm is responsible for the deaths of least 65 people in the Caribbean and the Southeast, with 29 of those originating in battered Florida, Georgia and South Carolina.

https://weather.com/storms/hurricane/news/irma-aftermath-southeast-florida-south-carolina-georgia


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2017 às 17:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2017 às 11:09)

*'For first time in 300 years, there’s not a single living person on the island of Barbuda'*

Barbuda has been left completely devastated by Hurricane Irma. An estimated 95% of Barbuda’s structures are damaged, and the entire island of around 1,800 people has been evacuated.

“The damage is complete,” says Ambassador Ronald Sanders, who has served as Antigua and Barbuda’s ambassador to the U.S. since 2015. “For the first time in 300 years, there’s not a single living person on the island of Barbuda — a civilization that has existed on that island for over 300 years has now been extinguished.”

According to Sanders, Irma was “the most ferocious, cruel and merciless storm” in the island’s history. The hurricane was 378 miles wide when it descended on Barbuda, which is just 62 square miles.
...
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Set 2017 às 17:12)




----------



## Orion (16 Set 2017 às 16:00)

A MF elaborou um relatório sobre o Irma. 







Efeitos nas ilhas de Saint-Barthélemy e Saint-Martin, que foram afetadas pelo olho:


----------



## Orion (6 Nov 2017 às 18:08)




----------

